# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011



## SpiderVV (31 Jul 2011 às 23:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2011 às 01:38)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*



stormy disse:


> A partir de amanhã estarei por Armação de Pera, Algarve...uma semanita...
> Viva ás férias



Eu também estou por Terras do Algarve, em Vilamoura

Hoje teve um óptimo dia de praia, pouco vento sem calor excessivo e a água do mar não estava má


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2011 às 02:44)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*

Bonança antes da tempestade: 18.9ºC e 60% HR. Céu maioritariamente nublado.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 08:13)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*

Apesar daquilo que mostra o radar não está a chover aqui por Faro.












Foi coisa de 15 minutos, começa a chover...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 08:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*



SpiderVV disse:


> Bonança antes da tempestade: 18.9ºC e 60% HR. Céu maioritariamente nublado.



Pois, eu também a quero, mas cheira-me que para estes lados não haverá..

Acordei antes das 07h30 e já pingava aqui em Manta Rota. A Oeste estava uma escuridão imensa, mas desde aí que tem vindo a clarear.

PS: Estou a passar 2 semanas de férias em Manta Rota.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

Primeiro dia de Agosto a começar com alguma chuvinha por aqui, já tenho *0,2mm* acumulados!

A minima da noite foi de *22,2ºC* e neste momento sigo com 24,9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 09:14)

Depois de 57 dias sem chuva, hoje já caíram umas pingas.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 09:37)

Quer-me parecer que antes da hora de almoço isto estará resolvido. Nem frente nem clusters. Tivemos 10 minutos de chuva fraca e algum pó.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 10:02)

Agreste disse:


> Quer-me parecer que antes da hora de almoço isto estará resolvido. Nem frente nem clusters. Tivemos 10 minutos de chuva fraca e algum pó.



Aqui o Sol já brilha há uns bons minutos e diria que metade do céu já está sem nebulosidade


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2011 às 10:28)

Bons dias (de regresso após as férias ). Realmente é uma pena o radar estar cheio de ecos falsos! Digo eu que deve ter a ver com a boa quantidade de pó que as nuvens estarão a carregar... 

A noite foi agradável com uma temp. mínima de 17,5ºC. Neste momento registo 20,5ºC e o céu apresenta-se completamente nublado. Já choveu, mas de forma muito curta e fraca, no entanto deu para molhar todas as superfícies.


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2011 às 10:36)

actioman disse:


> Bons dias (de regresso após as férias ). Realmente é uma pena o radar estar cheio de ecos falsos! Digo eu que deve ter a ver com a boa quantidade de pó que as nuvens estarão a carregar...



Não sou do IM nem tenho que justificar isto, mas acho que já dei várias vezes esta explicação, pois é uma "queixa" que aqui é colocada vezes sem conta sobre o radar....


Não são ecos falsos!!
Tratam-se de nuvens com precipitação, mas com base bastante alta, e o radar, nas distâncias maiores, faz um "varrimento" mais longe do solo, ou seja, a níveis mais elevados. E esta chuva destas nuvens de base alta, metade dela ou mais, perde-se, evapora-se no caminho até ao solo, muitas vezes nem cá chega. Por isso não são ecos falsos. São ecos reais, de chuva nesses níveis, que na verdade não chega cá abaixo.
Basta ver que estes ecos coincidem com locais onde estão essas tais nuvens. Não são como aquele "ruído" que costuma aparecer a Sul do Algarve, ou outros, aí sim "ecos falsos" onde nem há nuvens..


Lembrem-se desta regra de ouro para interpretar o radar, por comparação:

Nuvens de base média/alta  Menos chuva que aparenta o radar
Nuvens de base extremamente baixa  Mais chuva que aparenta o radar


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 10:45)

Parte convetiva a aproximar-se...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*

Trovoada!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*



ecobcg disse:


> Trovoada!



Óptimas noticias ..


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 11:13)

A única nota que se pode dizer é que está um calor dos diabos.  Sigo com 31.4ºC e um vento quente que tudo seca, nem uma gota chega cá abaixo.  Apesar de ter chovido de manhã alguma coisita, tipo cacau.


----------



## adiabático (1 Ago 2011 às 11:41)

Aqui em Nisa está fresco, sopra um ventinho e já chuvisca.

Alguém sabe se há probabilidade de ocorrerem trovoadas por aqui? É que, por uma vez na vida, não me dava jeito nenhum, porque tenho o acampamento montado no alto de um penedo...


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 11:44)

Atenção que já temos por aqui a trovoada...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 11:48)

Na rua, está um autêntico sufoco, vento quente mas moderado a forte. Mesmo muito abafado, ouvi agora uma trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 11:51)

Multiplicam-se as descargas junto à costa.







EUCLID


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 11:58)

Trovoada forte em Olhão.  O Aladdin está muito interessante para as próximas horas no Sotavemto. Agora se é verdade ou não, isso já não não sei.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

AnDré disse:


> Multiplicam-se as descargas junto à costa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da outra costa dizem-me que a trovoada leva quase toda a manhã e que chove bem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

Já passou caiu 5 pingas, 2 trovões fortes e a luz foi abaixo.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 12:28)

Pois parece que no Sotavento já deu o que tinha que dar. 2 momentos de chuva sem acumular, algumas trovoadas... e entramos em modo verão novamente.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde

Está um dia muito ventoso aqui em Vilamoura, o céu está parcialmente nublado e já pingou hoje, vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde para o Algarve


----------



## pax_julia (1 Ago 2011 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2011*

Aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de trovoada em Beja. Tempo abafado 28 graus


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2011*

Boas,
Este mês de Agosto começa com céu muito nublado, 18ºC e chuva moderada. Que belo Verão.


----------



## pax_julia (1 Ago 2011 às 12:43)

Aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de trovoada em Beja. Tempo abafado 28 graus.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 12:45)

A trovoada de ainda há pouco (ainda deu para ver umas quantas descargas) originou um aguaceiro que ainda rendeu *1,4mm*.
No total tenho *1,6mm * acumulados no Sitio das Fontes hoje.

Sigo neste momento com 26,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.

Nota para a temperatura registada às 9h38 UTC, com 29,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 12:46)

Agreste disse:


> Pois parece que no Sotavento já deu o que tinha que dar. 2 momentos de chuva sem acumular, algumas trovoadas... e entramos em modo verão novamente.



Ainda não morreu, nasceu uma célula a sul na zona da Armona. Esta tarde, ainda vamos ter algo mais. 

Fica como curiosidade as cartas do Aladdin para esta tarde:


----------



## F_R (1 Ago 2011 às 13:01)

20.7ºC

trovoada nem vê-la

tópico errado. Sorry


----------



## Microburst (1 Ago 2011 às 13:16)

A SIC está a adiantar que o vento esta manhã no Algarve até terá derrubado árvores. Está assim tão ventoso aí para baixo? 


Edit: Foi só uma e no centro de Faro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 13:17)

por aqui o mesmo de sempre, a chuva a passar ao lado


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 13:37)

Microburst disse:


> A SIC está a adiantar que o vento esta manhã no Algarve até terá derrubado árvores. Está assim tão ventoso aí para baixo?



Deve ter sido alguma frente de rajada mais violenta.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 14:32)

Microburst disse:


> A SIC está a adiantar que o vento esta manhã no Algarve até terá derrubado árvores. Está assim tão ventoso aí para baixo?
> 
> 
> Edit: Foi só uma e no centro de Faro.



Caiu uma palmeira em cima de 2 carros estacionados no Largo de São Francisco. Está ventoso mas nada fora do normal e volta outra vez a trovejar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

Onde trabalha um amigo meu, o vento ia levando o telhado da oficina para o ar. A salvação foi que passou rápido.


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 14:44)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 14:47)

Geiras disse:


>



Geiras, eu até posso meter fotos, mas não são nada de especial, apenas umas escuridões que avistava da praia

Já agora, na zona de VRSA/Castro MArim já deu tudo o que tinha a dar ou ainda haverá mais?


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

e volta a trovejar em força!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 14:56)

ecobcg disse:


> e volta a trovejar em força!



Então e fotos dessa?????


----------



## squidward (1 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

Tou em Albufeira e neste momento acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado com gotas grossas e trovoadas, belo inicio de ferias.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2011 às 15:31)

Por cá nem frente de rajada, nem trovoada 28'C, apenas já choveu um pouco.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 15:42)

Deste lado está tudo um pouco parado. As nuvens são carregadas para oeste mas aqui já não chove há algumas horas...


----------



## Redfish (1 Ago 2011 às 16:02)

Zona de Loulé-Quarteira
Trovoada e aguaceiros 

O Agosto começou bem....


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2011 às 16:09)

O céu fica agora totalmente nublado, 28.2ºC e 35% HR. Negro a WSW, deve começar a chover em instantes (e bem pelo radar!).


----------



## squidward (1 Ago 2011 às 16:16)

Bem por aqui ja caiu um belo diluvio, mas agora estao cair raios muito perto mesmo!! Trovoes fortissimos, ja n via nada assim desde o dia 18 de Abril, quando cairam 4 raios no Cartaxo!!


----------



## trovoadas (1 Ago 2011 às 16:22)

Grande célula em aproximação!
 céu muito escuro e movimento de rotação nas nuvens . A célula vem de sudoeste/oeste e há nuvens a vir de norte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 16:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Grande célula em aproximação!
> céu muito escuro e movimento de rotação nas nuvens . A célula vem de sudoeste/oeste e há nuvens a vir de norte



Poderá atingir/deslocar-se para a zona de Tavira/VRSA(Cacela)?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 16:35)

Em Albufeira, a estação já leva 10.2 mm acumulados. http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE1

Por aqui, céu nublado e vento forte.

Vamos ver, Duarte Sousa, está células bastante agressivas a nascer a Sul do Algarve, agora ligeiramente mais para leste, acho que isto vai dar para todos, apesar de a zona leste do Algarve ter menos possibilidades.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 16:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Poderá atingir/deslocar-se para a zona de Tavira/VRSA(Cacela)?



Nesta altura o melhor mesmo é fazer o acompanhamento via:

 Satélite
 Radar

-----------

Precipitação acumulada no Algarve (>10mm):
11,7mm - Vilamoura
10,4mm - Albufeira


----------



## trovoadas (1 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

A grande célula encontra-se a noroeste daqui no interior diria lá para a zona de Paderne/Alte e parece que se está a ganhar força e a espalhar-se na serra .

Pelo que avisto daqui o litoral parece bastante claro ainda em particular a zona do sotavento. 
Mas à medida que a depressão em altitude se vai deslocando pelo interior de Portugal alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mais intensos poderão ocorrer de oeste para este.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

Por aqui não se vê nada. Clusters pouco definidos sem trovoada e acompanhados de algum vento em rajadas.


----------



## amando96 (1 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

Granizo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 17:01)

chove forte e troveja


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 17:03)

Que escuridão
Parecia que se ia formar um tornado! A meio faltou a bateria


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 17:27)

Por aqui a chuva ainda não parou desde as 15h mais ou menos, bem como a trovoada, embora agora esteja mais fraca. Com a trovoada, a linha telefónica no Sitio das Fontes foi abaixo, pelo que não sei neste momento qual o acumulado desta tarde.

Fotos não deu para tirar, o trabalho não me deixou!


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

Desde há cerca de meia hora, chuva fraca a moderada e trovoada frequente (mais ou menos 10 segundos entre cada trovão) em Portel.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2011 às 17:37)

Por cá já chove, temperatura desceu significativamente nas últimas horas, de 28 para 22.6ºC actuais. 62% HR, o céu apresenta agora uma aberta com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

E já caiu granizo!


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 17:42)

David sf disse:


> Desde há cerca de meia hora, chuva fraca a moderada e trovoada frequente (mais ou menos 10 segundos entre cada trovão) em Portel.



Agora chove torrencialmente e a trovoada abrandou.


----------



## pax_julia (1 Ago 2011 às 18:08)

Por Beja! Uma celula de grandes dimensoes e incrivelmente assustadora a sul.


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 18:24)

Volta a carregar, chuva torrencial e trovoada, menos frequente mas bastante mais audível. 

A próxima hora, pelo menos, ainda vai ser muito chuvosa entre Beja e Évora, com uma linha de instabilidade muito activa, neste momento situada na zona de Beja até Barrancos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 18:32)

Chuva moderada e trovoada durante mais de meia hora! Cheguei a casa (todo molhado) e não havia luz. Duvido que tenha fotos interessantes deste momento típico de Verão (era bom era)

Agora chove fraco e trovoada nem vê-la/ouvi-la!


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

No sul do país, em especial do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve temos já algumas acumulações interessantes até às 17h. Exemplos:

- Aljezur 3,0mm
- Beja 3,0mm
- Évora 1,8mm
- Zambujeira 2,7mm

Além destas há muitas outras mas que se ficarem por alguns milímetros apenas, não são grandes acumulações mas dá para molhar a terra...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

em Serpa até às 18h30m - 15,5mm


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 18:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> em Serpa até às 18h30m - 15,5mm



Como vês nem só de calor vive o Alentejo...


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

Aqui na praia da Manta Rota começou a chover 5 ou 10 minutos antes das 18h, depois choveu meia hora, torrencialmente, com trovoada à mistura -a electricidade até caiu! Agora ainda chove, mas já com pouca intensidade. Parece que desta vez a célula acertou em cheio! Ou seja, já chove sem parar há mais de uma hora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 18:57)

frederico disse:


> Aqui na praia da Manta Rota começou a chover 5 ou 10 minutos antes das 18h, depois choveu meia hora, torrencialmente, com trovoada à mistura -a electricidade até caiu! Agora ainda chove, mas já com pouca intensidade. Parece que desta vez a célula acertou em cheio! Ou seja, já chove sem parar há mais de uma hora



Exactamente!! 

Desculpem o off-topic: Está em que zona? Eu estou a passar férias na Manta Rota


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Exactamente!!
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic: Está em que zona? Eu estou a passar férias na Manta Rota



Manta Rota também, perto da Rua da Europa.


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2011 às 19:01)

Parece que a chuva parou.


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui nada de especial a salientar até ao momento... O vento é moderado por vezes, com uma ou outra rajadas fortes. Chuvisca de quando em vez e à pouco o pluviómetro registou os primeiros 0,3mm.

O céu permanece muito nublado e com nuvens de tom ameaçador. Já perto das 18h escutei os primeiros trovões e à poucos minutos voltou a trovejar. Tem passado a maior parte de "festa" a Leste da cidade, já em terras de _nuestros hermanos_.

Devido ao vento e aliado à secura de muitas árvores, há locais onde mais parece o Outono no seu auge!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 19:18)

frederico disse:


> Manta Rota também, perto da Rua da Europa.



Ah, ainda está um pouco longe do areal, estou na rua josé da cruz, maesmo ao lado dos 2 pinheiros bem altos.


----------



## frederico (1 Ago 2011 às 19:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ah, ainda está um pouco longe do areal, estou na rua josé da cruz, maesmo ao lado dos 2 pinheiros bem altos.



Sei quais são, vêem-se bem da parte central da praia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

neste momento 22,8ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2011 às 19:47)

Boas, e apanhei chuva torrencial por volta das 17:50  as 18:20 na N125 entre a Manta Rota e Tavira, em pouco tempo a temperatura registada pelo carro passou de 26ºC para 19ºC 

Por agora já estou em Vilamoura e a festa já acabou, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e o vento acalmou finalmente.


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2011 às 20:07)

Por aqui passa agora uma trovoada mais activa e atrever-me-ia a dizer que o que me está a passar por cima neste momento era uma roll cloud! Depois já coloco a panorâmica com a "menina" antes dela aqui chegar!

Neste momento chove torrencialmente e tocada a vento, com alguma actividade eléctrica e algum granizo! Espectáculo!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

Alandroal: Chuva moderada e trovoada dispersa desde as 19h15 ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado. Aguaceiros, trovoadas e vento forte.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC (17h45m)
atual: 18.9ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

Vamos ver como será o 1º dia de Inverno.  Coitados daqueles que pensam que no Algarve nunca chove, é bom ouvir as pessoas a dizerem anedotas. Ah, no Algarve chove.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 20:56)

tarde de chuva forte, trovoada e granizo.
Precipitação acumulada - 17,7m


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 20:59)

acho que a estação de beja nem chegou aos 25ºC.
Será que atingiu um novo mínimo de máxima????


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 21:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> acho que a estação de beja nem chegou aos 25ºC.
> Será que atingiu um novo mínimo de máxima????



Entre 1971-2000 o record de máxima mais baixa em Agosto em Beja é de 22,7ºC...por isso hoje, embora ligeiramente abaixo dos 25ºC...ainda ficou a cerca de 2ºC acima desse valor...


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 21:09)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> acho que a estação de beja nem chegou aos 25ºC.
> Será que atingiu um novo mínimo de máxima????



Segundo a Ogimet, a máxima foi de 24,5ºC, ficando apenas 0,2ºC do record deste século em Agosto, que é de 24,3ºC.

Mas deve ter sido o valor mais baixo das últimas décadas para a primeira quinzena do mês, tradicionalmente menos propícias a eventos deste tipo.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2011 às 21:12)

O acumulado total no Sitio das Fontes ficou-se nos *5,4mm* Nada mau.

Foi uma tarde de chuva e trovoada... nada melhor para começar o Agosto!
E, como era de se esperar, o final de tarde foi de total caos nos acessos à EN125 em Portimão e Lagoa, com alguns acidentes a ajudar, gerando-se grandes filas na EN125.

Neste momento, sigo com 20,2ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2011 às 21:33)

David sf disse:


> Segundo a Ogimet, a máxima foi de 14,5ºC



Talvez 24,5ºC não?


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Talvez 24,5ºC não?



Claro, já está corrigido.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Ago 2011 às 21:39)

Altura:
Por aqui um belo dia de vento com algumas rajadas mais significativas. 
ao fim da tarde chegou a bem esperada trovoada acompanhada de 3.7mm!!

Nada mau mesmo. Já deu para refrescar e apanhar uma boa molha!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 21:41)

Serpa hoje deve ter sido das localidades onde mais choveu


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Serpa hoje deve ter sido das localidades onde mais choveu



E ainda te queixavas...


----------



## Veterano (1 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Boa noite. Por terras algarvias, mais precisamente Armação de Pêra.

 Viagem atribulada, acidente na A2 no Alentejo, grande carga de água por terras algarvias, a 125 transformada em parque de estacionamento, com direito a piscina.

 Mais a sério, não me recordo de atravessar o Alentejo nesta época do ano quase sem utilizar o ar condicionado, máxima de 24º, mas na maior parte do trajecto 18º-19º.

 Trovoada sobre o mar de Vilamoura, enfim, só ao final da tarde tudo acalmou.

 Esperemos um resto de quinzena agradável...


----------



## actioman (1 Ago 2011 às 22:36)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui passa agora uma trovoada mais activa e atrever-me-ia a dizer que o que me está a passar por cima neste momento era uma roll cloud! Depois já coloco a panorâmica com a "menina" antes dela aqui chegar!
> 
> Neste momento chove torrencialmente e tocada a vento, com alguma actividade eléctrica e algum granizo! Espectáculo!



Ora aqui fica a panorâmica da nuvem (cliquem na imagem para a verem em maior resolução). Os mais entendidos o que dizem?





Ainda deixou uma rajada de 69,8 km/h pelas 20h04 e uma precipitação acumulada de 12mm sendo que registei uma intensidade de precipitação máxima de 57,6 mm/h pelas 20h09.
Não foi mau. Mas o melhor de tudo: foi um dia fresquinho!


----------



## Teles (1 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Boa foto actioman


----------



## Geiras (1 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Excelente foto Actioman


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

Veterano disse:


> Boa noite. Por terras algarvias, mais precisamente Armação de Pêra.
> 
> Viagem atribulada, acidente na A2 no Alentejo, grande carga de água por terras algarvias, a 125 transformada em parque de estacionamento, com direito a piscina.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao Algarve Veterano! Aproveita bem a estadia e goza bem as férias.

Por aqui, sigo com 21.0ºC, noite agradável sem vento.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Ago 2011 às 22:57)

A Norte de Loulé deu uma boa rega na zona da Tôr/Querença por onde fui dar a voltinha esta tarde Por aqui apenas molhou o chão 
Era notória a follhagem e a terra arrastada nos caminhos e nas bermas da estrada. O cheirinho esse nem se fala...próprio daquelas primeiras chuvadas de Setembro/Outubro
Tenho apenas a dizer que para esta época foi um fenómeno espetacular que proporcionou uma das melhores tardes que já tive a andar de bike, tanto pela humidade e cheiro a terra a molhada no ar como pelas tonalidades proporcionadas nas serras e na vegetação ao fim da tarde com o verde a despontar por entre o reflexo do sol nas encostas.

De  realçar também  a resposta "Relâmpago" das oliveiras à água que em menos de nada fizeram inchar as suas azeitonas fazendo pender os seus ramos, isto de uma hora para a outra..., e que grande carga que apresentam  
vamos lá ver se não se dá tudo agora para tirar depois...

Agora venha de lá esse calor para o tuga aproveitar as férias...que como sempre não aproveitam o melhor ou a diversidade de coisas boas existentes em Portugal e nesta região em particular.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2011 às 00:17)

Por cá, 17.5ºC e 91% HR. Onde anda a trovoada?, a luz vai falhando por vezes, já lá vão 4 vezes.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2011 às 01:03)

A foto do dia, antes de começar a chuva e a trovoada (19h00):






*Alandroal*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2011 às 01:15)

*Redondo: Chuva prejudica Ruas Floridas mas 3.ª já estarão recuperadas*

A chuva prejudicou hoje as festas Ruas Floridas do Redondo, que ornamentou as principais artérias com flores de papel, mas terça-feira estará tudo reposto, disse o presidente do município, Alfredo Barroso, à Agência Lusa. O autarca salientou que a população "está mobilizada", retirou e protegeu o "máximo possível" da ornamentação e das peças expostas nas ruas e garantiu que estas podem voltar a ser visitadas a partir de terça-feira à tarde.
"Os tetos das ruas", feitos em papel, "estão no chão", disse Alfredo Barroso, realçando que "os 'stocks' de papel estão a ser reforçados" e que a população "respondeu positivamente" e vai reforçar terça-feira os tetos das ruas e repor as ornamentações que foram retiradas.

Fonte: SIC Notícias


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2011 às 01:20)

A electricidade volta a falhar  16.5ºC e 92% HR, nevoeiro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

por aqui 29,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2011 às 15:25)

Esta "barreira" está a proporcionar-me um excelente dia de praia!


----------



## Veterano (2 Ago 2011 às 16:29)

Duarte Sousa;290352Esta "barreira" está a proporcionar-me um excelente dia de praia![/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Por Armação de Pêra, dia agradável, com algumas nuvens, coisa pouca, vento fraco, água do mar morna para um nortenho (22º-23º).
> 
> Obrigado algarvio1980 pelas boas-vindas, é raro o ano que não venha ao Algarve e sempre com prazer.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Ago 2011 às 16:43)

por aqui uma tarde completamente diferente de ontem, a máxima foi de 32,3ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Ago 2011 às 18:07)

Altura, uma boa tarde de praia e quase sem vento!!

Deixo aqui umas fotos do dia de ontem, que não meti logo pois estava a trabalhar. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2011 às 18:45)

Brutais Gil  pena a muita parra e pouca uva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2011 às 19:50)

Veterano disse:


> Por Armação de Pêra, dia agradável, com algumas nuvens, coisa pouca, vento fraco, água do mar morna para um nortenho (22º-23º)



Pois é, a água está um caldinho! Pela tarde, em Manta Rota, bastante vento e céu limpo, apenas uns cúmulos a NO


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2011 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
atual: 23.6ºC

Noites frescas que caem que nem ginjas, para um sono repousante.


----------



## actioman (2 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...)
> 
> Noites frescas que caem que nem ginjas, para um sono repousante.



Faço minhas as tuas palavras, que noites maravilhosas e que bem que se descansa assim! 

Por aqui também foi um dia fresco e não fosse o céu limpar à meia tarde fazendo a temperatura subir alguns graus mais e teria um dia com uma máxima não muito comum aqui durante um Agosto! 

A máxima foi de 27ºC (16h56) e a mínima de 16,8ºC (07h07).

Neste momento tenho uns agradáveis 19,4ºC.


----------



## frederico (3 Ago 2011 às 16:31)

Água do mar, hoje:

Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 22.5ºC

Foz do Guadiana/Monte Gordo: 25ºC

Ondulação fraca de sudoeste.
_____________________________________________

Temperatura actual, Tavira: 28ºC
Vento de Sul/Sudoeste


Um dia de Agosto com temperaturas dentro da média.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

Algumas (muitas) fotos do dia 1:

07h25





12h20





12h25





12h50





12h37





12h47





13h01





13h09





16h39(2)










16h41





16h42(2)










16h45





16h52(2)





A célula que me caiu em cima 





19h07


----------



## frederico (3 Ago 2011 às 16:40)

Durante a semana passada esteve assim:


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2011 às 17:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas (muitas) fotos do dia 1:



O Algarve pode escandalizar (nos preços, na qualidade) mas estas 2 fotos podiam ser um fim de tarde numa qualquer praia das caraíbas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2011 às 19:53)

Agreste disse:


> O Algarve pode escandalizar (nos preços, na qualidade) mas estas 2 fotos podiam ser um fim de tarde numa qualquer praia das caraíbas...



Não percebi muito bem, queres dizer que nas Caraíbas há cenários por vezes idênticos??


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2011 às 20:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não percebi muito bem, queres dizer que nas Caraíbas há cenários por vezes idênticos??



Sim. E por vezes bem piores.


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

Frederico:

Segundo esse mapa, o Mar da Palha, está com a água bem mais quente que a costa  ocidental a «poucos» kms. Com efeito, há uns dias, estive na margem Sul ( mas mais no interior) e a nortada vinha surpreendentemente quente e húmida... Aconteceu ali e naquele dia, não sei o quanto é usual isto acontecer e em que sítios mais acontece.
É o nosso pequeno equivalente luso do Mar de Cortez. lol

PS: Também já notei que a corrente das Canárias, tem estado em força, pelo menos nestes últimos dias, pois tanto Marrocos como este arquipélago e a costa ocidental de Portugal, estão com as águas mais frescas.

O mar dos Açores, já atinge os 26ºc em algumas zonas, segundo o AEMET.


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Por Armação de Pêra dia de praia muito agradável, aqui o vento funciona de maneira diferente da do norte. De manhã, vento moderado, depois quase que parou, de tarde vento fraco, às vezes umas ligeiras rajadas.

 Sempre para o morno, nada do "briol" das terras nortenhas.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2011 às 02:03)

Belas fotos do dia 1 Duarte

Ainda hoje estive na praia da Manta Rota, uma das praias que mais gosto no Algarve


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2011 às 09:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não percebi muito bem, queres dizer que nas Caraíbas há cenários por vezes idênticos??



Antes de mais excelentes fotos Duarte.

Quanto à tua pergunta, é comum no Verão, especialmente na época ciclónica do Atlântico, situações de forte instabilidade. Quando os furacões não chegam a terra (o que impossibilitaria fotos das praias ) é possível captar muitas vezes cenários idênticos aos que as tuas fotos demonstram. Aliás é típico de quem visita as caraíbas trazer na sua vasta colecção fotográfica muitas fotos de nuvens e um ou outro relato de dias de chuva, dias esses que muitas vezes não impossibilitam uma ida à praia e por vezes até aliviam um pouco alguma sensação de abafo causado pela elevada temperatura e humidade


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

neste momento 30,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Ago 2011 às 14:40)

neste momento 34,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2011 às 15:00)

Tarde de autêntico Verão por aqui!!
Sigo com *36,6ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de NW e 27% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2011 às 17:54)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos do dia 1 Duarte
> 
> Ainda hoje estive na praia da Manta Rota, uma das praias que mais gosto no Algarve



Obrigado

Ontem só estive na praia de tarde. Não sei se estiveste de tarde, ontem não tanto, mas antes de ontem a paraia estava como eu não via há mais de 10 anos, quando estava maré-cheia havia um "rio" numa certa zona do areal, o que dá para os putos mais pequenos estarem lá a brincas nas "piscinas".



vitamos disse:


> Antes de mais excelentes fotos Duarte.
> 
> Quanto à tua pergunta, é comum no Verão, especialmente na época ciclónica do Atlântico, situações de forte instabilidade. Quando os furacões não chegam a terra (o que impossibilitaria fotos das praias ) é possível captar muitas vezes cenários idênticos aos que as tuas fotos demonstram. Aliás é típico de quem visita as caraíbas trazer na sua vasta colecção fotográfica muitas fotos de nuvens e um ou outro relato de dias de chuva, dias esses que muitas vezes não impossibilitam uma ida à praia e por vezes até aliviam um pouco alguma sensação de abafo causado pela elevada temperatura e humidade



Pois é, esqueci-me dessas tempestades. Agora até anda lá a "Emília"
Falta de atenção minnha, obrigado pela longa explicação

----------------------

Já agora, naquelas fotos das 16h39 às 16h52, aquela célula poderia formar um tornado?? Como nunca vi uma célula a formar um tornado ao vivo tenho sempre destas dúvidas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 33.5ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC
atual: 27.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC (16h44) 
Temperatura mínima = --

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,6 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = --


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2011 às 00:53)

Noite de nortada! 

Água do mar:

Cabo de Santa Maria- 22ºC;

Foz do Guadiana- 24ºC.


Se continuar a nortada, haverá uma redução da temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Aqui mais um dia normal, desinteressante como vem sendo hábito.
máxima de 36,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2011 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado por nuvens altas e calor. 

Máxima: 33.8ºC
mínima: 22.0ºC
atual: 26.8ºC

*Atenção, que a ARS Algarve lançou o alerta amarelo para amanhã no Algarve, devido às altas temperaturas previstas para amanhã.*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

não vos percebo, desde quando 33 ºC é calor


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2011 às 21:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não vos percebo, desde quando 33 ºC é calor



Em que mundo vive? Ainda hoje em Tavira, às 18h30, o carro marcava 34ºC e estava uma sensação térmica muito, muito desagradável. 

O que é para si calor?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Ago 2011 às 21:33)

eu só considero que está calor quando as temperaturas ultrapassam os 38 ou 39ºC.
Porque 34ºC são temperaturas de Maio ou Junho aqui no Alentejo, por isso 34ºC no mês de Agosto não posso considerar calor


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu só considero que está calor quando as temperaturas ultrapassam os 38 ou 39ºC.
> Porque 34ºC são temperaturas de Maio ou Junho aqui no Alentejo, por isso 34ºC no mês de Agosto não posso considerar calor



O alerta amarelo é para.... O Algarve !!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu só considero que está calor quando as temperaturas ultrapassam os 38 ou 39ºC.
> Porque 34ºC são temperaturas de Maio ou Junho aqui no Alentejo, por isso 34ºC no mês de Agosto não posso considerar calor



E Portugal é só o Alentejo não é? Ganha juízo e pensa duas vezes antes de dizeres disparates desses. És muito novo para já ter mais conclusões que o IM.


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu só considero que está calor quando as temperaturas ultrapassam os 38 ou 39ºC.
> Porque 34ºC são temperaturas de Maio ou Junho aqui no Alentejo, por isso 34ºC no mês de Agosto não posso considerar calor



O quê? Aconselho-o a estudar um pouco mais a climatologia do Alentejo antes de escrever essas barbaridades.


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu só considero que está calor quando as temperaturas ultrapassam os 38 ou 39ºC.
> Porque 34ºC são temperaturas de Maio ou Junho aqui no Alentejo, por isso 34ºC no mês de Agosto não posso considerar calor



Em média, no mês de Maio, há 3,1 dias em que se ultrapassam os 30ºC no Alentejo:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/002/

Mesmo os 25ºC só são ultrapassados em um terço dos dias que compõem este mês. A normal das máximas é de 23,8ºC.

Mesmo em Agosto, um dia com 34ºC fica mais de 1ºC acima da normal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

> *Algarve/Saúde: Calor com alerta amarelo para amanhã, sábado*
> 
> O Departamento de Saúde Pública da ARS Algarve acionou o alerta amarelo para amanhã devido à previsão de temperaturas elevadas.
> 
> ...



Este alerta nada tem haver com o IM, mas sim da ARS Algarve.

Quando Faro tem 32ºC de máxima, noutras zonas do Algarve atingem 34ºC ou mais, por isso, este alerta para o calor está bem colocado.

meteoalentejo ganha juízo que 38ºC ou 39ºC não é calor, é um inferno, isso sim. O Alentejo não é normal ter 40ºC como tu tanto apregoas e isso basta consultar a média das máximas no Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (16h25) 
Temperatura mínima = --

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

 *Critérios de Emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos: *aqui

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,6 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = --


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Ago 2011 às 12:03)

Por aqui o sol começa a aparecer.


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

Enquanto o Litoral Norte tem hoje um dia de Outono a zona do Algarve em que me encontro (Vilamoura) tem um dia de céu totalmente limpo e calor

Hoje é o meu ultimo dia aqui por terras do Algarve hoje vou voltar a Oeiras


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2011 às 15:10)

MSantos disse:


> Enquanto o Litoral Norte tem hoje um dia de Outono a zona do Algarve em que me encontro (Vilamoura) tem um dia de céu totalmente limpo e calor
> 
> Hoje é o meu ultimo dia aqui por terras do Algarve hoje vou voltar a Oeiras



Pensa positivo: Vais apanhar tempo em Oeiras,nesta semana se calhar semelhante ao que está ai agora..Bastante calor..Ok,a água do mar mais fria,um pouco Boa viagem!

Por aqui em Oeiras céu muito nublado,e até já chuviscou! Dia Outunal sem duvida no Centro e Norte.


----------



## frederico (6 Ago 2011 às 15:26)

*Água do mar*

Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 20.5ºC

Foz do Guadiana (Vila Real de Santo António): 25ºC



Atenção às diferenças extraordinárias na temperatura da água do mar ao longo da costa algarvia!

Ontem esteve assim:







Noite com muita nortada aqui pela Manta Rota. Neste momento, 28.4ºC em Tavira. Mais logo chega o ar quente do interior alentejano


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2011 às 15:40)

frederico disse:


> *Água do mar*
> 
> Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 20.5ºC
> 
> ...



É verdade! Aqui em Manta Rota tem estado (muito) boa a água, ontem fui à praia do Barril (Stª Luzia) e notava-se que estava um pouco mais fria.




frederico disse:


> *
> 
> Noite com muita nortada aqui pela Manta Rota. Neste momento, 28.4ºC em Tavira. Mais logo chega o ar quente do interior alentejano *


*

Houve alguma nortada, sim, mas a noite de 4 para 5 foi um vendaval! A minha prancha estava bem presa e voou, sorte alguém tê-la visto e tê-la prendido noutro sítio. Mesmo com tapetes debaixo das portas o vento assobiava! Aqui a rua estava cheia de folhas dos pinheiros (não sei a espécie dos pinheiros, as folhas são rijas, compridas e contêm saliências com aspecto de picos).

Ontem, fui a Cacela Velha e à Fábrica, e de um momento para o outro senti um grande bafo, o que tem deixado as noites um pouco quentes (21ºC/22ºC).*


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

27.5ºC e 54% HR. Céu maioritariamente nublado com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,5 ºC (14h37) 
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (07h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,6 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima (provisório) = 17,6 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

Máxima: 27.9ºC
Mínima: 17.7ºC

Neste momento o céu começa a limpar mas está-se meio desagradável na rua devido à humidade, que começa a provocar o nevoeiro nas terras altas, que irá começar a baixar de noite. 22.1ºC e 79% HR.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Avisinha-se mais uma noite um pouco desagradável devido ao vento.


----------



## squidward (7 Ago 2011 às 02:36)

squidward disse:


> Bem por aqui ja caiu um belo diluvio, mas agora estao cair raios muito perto mesmo!! Trovoes fortissimos, ja n via nada assim desde o dia 18 de Abril, quando cairam 4 raios no Cartaxo!!



Aqui fica o registo dessa trovoada no dia 01-08-2011 em Albufeira.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Ago 2011 às 11:48)

squidward disse:


> Aqui fica o registo dessa trovoada no dia 01-08-2011 em Albufeira.



Brutalissimo, trovoadas no mar é algo sempre inesquecivel.  

Parabéns


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2011 às 13:14)

squidward disse:


> Aqui fica o registo dessa trovoada no dia 01-08-2011 em Albufeira.



Que foto
Muita boa mesmo


----------



## frederico (7 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

*Água do mar
*

Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 21ºC 

Foz do Guadiana (Vila Real de Santo António): 24ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2011 às 14:13)

Imagens de alguns "turistas" do norte, pelas praias algarvias.
















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2011 às 15:29)

Belo raio *squidward*



> Pensa positivo: Vais apanhar tempo em Oeiras,nesta semana se calhar semelhante ao que está ai agora..Bastante calor..Ok,a água do mar mais fria,um pouco Boa viagem!
> 
> Por aqui em Oeiras céu muito nublado,e até já chuviscou! Dia Outunal sem duvida no Centro e Norte.



Sim *meteo* o tempo vai melhorar, mas a água do mar vai continuar uns bons graus abaixo


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2011 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais um dia muito quente. 

Máxima: 33.9ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC 
actual: 28.1ºC

Vai ser uma noite insuportável para dormir.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 16,5 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 33,0 ºC

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2011 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vai ser uma noite insuportável para dormir.



Aqui não será insuportável, visto que o vento sopra com força, mais uma noite....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2011 às 11:59)

Manhã muito ventosa, areia e chapéus a voar por todo o lado, colchões levados pelo vento além das bandeirinhas que estão ao largo da costa, e água gelada. Está muito desagradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Manhã muito ventosa, areia a voar muito alta (mais de 170cm), chapéus a voar por todo o lado, colchões levados pelo vento além das bandeirinhas que estão ao largo da costa, e água gelada. Está muito desagradável.



Não resisto


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2011 às 12:12)

LOOOOOL que cenário!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

Mau...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2011 às 12:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Manhã muito ventosa, areia a voar muito alta (mais de 170cm), chapéus a voar por todo o lado, colchões levados pelo vento além das bandeirinhas que estão ao largo da costa, e água gelada. Está muito desagradável.





Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. Brisa fraca de Sul. Sigo com 29.6ºC.

Temperaturas neste momento no Algarve:

Albufeira: 31.3ºC
Almancil: 33.9ºC 
Faro: 29ºC
Tavira: 32.8ºC
São Brás de Alportel: 31.1ºC

De notar, que só Faro e Olhão estão com brisa de Sul e o resto já virou tudo para Norte.


----------



## meteo (8 Ago 2011 às 12:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não resisto



Oh Mário compra uma casa á frente do Guincho  Vento lá,não falta.
Felicidade sempre,pela infelicidade alheia 

POr falar em vento,está um vendaval hoje...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2011 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

A Nortada está forte por aqui, mas o sol brilha e aquece bem!

Neste momento sigo com *37,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, acompanhados de 27% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

O sensor de humidade da minha Oregon já marou pela 2ª vez  34.4ºC por cá.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2011 às 17:32)

Tenho a dizer que a situação está escaldante por aqui!

Acabei agora mesmo de vir de umas vistorias ambientais em 2 praias aqui do concelho, e posso dizer que está muito calor mesmo. Andar ao Sol incomoda e sente-se o mesmo "a queimar". O vento NNW fraco que se faz sentir, está a puxar o calorzito todo para cá...tenho neste momento *39,2ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com 21% de humidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

aqui máxima de 36,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2011 às 19:39)

Talvez a humidade não esteja mal, a estação do IM na baixa tem 8% de HR, eu observo 7%. 33.7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

Neste momento em Serpa - 31,9ºC


----------



## diogogrosso (8 Ago 2011 às 19:43)

Hoje às 18 horas 38 graus em Albufeira, marcados por o carro. Para amanha está previsto que temperatura ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2011 às 20:00)

diogogrosso disse:


> Hoje às 18 horas 38 graus em Albufeira, marcados por o carro. Para amanha está previsto que temperatura ?



Para Albufeira: 
*GFS*: 28,8ºC - 22,1ºC
*IM*: 29ºC - 22ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2011 às 20:37)

40ºC marcados no carro entre a Conceição de Faro e o acesso à A22 pelas 17:30.


----------



## Veterano (8 Ago 2011 às 20:47)

Por Armação de Pêra, tarde quase sem vento, temperatura a roçar os 40º.

  Neste momento, ainda está um pessoal na praia.


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

*Temperatura da água do mar*


Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 20ºC

Foz do Guadiana (VRSA): 26ºC


Nos próximos dias com a viragem do vento a temperatura da água do mar deverá subir na maior parte da costa sul. Provavelmente teremos mais de 23ºC na Ilha de Faro e mais de 26ºC em Monte Gordo, mas tudo dependerá da duração do levante. Quanto mais dias houver de vento de leste, sueste ou sul, maior será o aquecimento da água do mar. 





*Temperatura máxima em Tavira*: 37.5ºC
Neste momento 34.5ºC em Tavira e 36ºC em Cabanas de Tavira.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 16,5 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 36,0 ºC; Temp. actual = 27,5 ºC.

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## amando96 (8 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Também medi 38ºC pelas 17 horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2011 às 21:50)

diogogrosso disse:


> Hoje às 18 horas 38 graus em Albufeira, marcados por o carro. Para amanha está previsto que temperatura ?



Amanhã para Albufeira a máxima deverá ser 31ºC, a informação é minha.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e menos calor que ontem.  

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
atual: 30.6ºC

Durante a tarde, a temperatura andou sempre nos 29ºC. Agora está a subir.

Esta tarde, achei um facto curioso, saí de Olhão com 29ºC e em Moncarapacho o carro marcava 30ºC (pela estrada antiga). A seguir, a Moncarapacho até ao Pereiro, o termómetro disparou e junto ao nó de acesso da A22 marcava uns impressionantes 38.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2011 às 22:33)

Ainda 28.5ºC e 14% HR!!! Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

ainda 27,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2011 às 01:03)

Tenho estado na Praia da Rocha desde Sábado e apanhei nortada na praia todos os dias, e a água está gelada! Que desilusão!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 08:02)

Bom dia!
Neste momento em Serpa 22,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi tropical, com *22,1ºC* e neste momento já sigo com 27,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco de NE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 11:33)

Já nos 31,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2011 às 11:55)

Aqui, 30.6ºC e vento de leste, já com poeira no céu.


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2011 às 12:02)

Foia-900m, minima de 21º
Aljezur-30m, minima de 12º

A inversão térmica mais uma vez a surpreender...
Em altura a propagação da massa de ar continental saariana continua em força...ás  9utc a Foia seguia nos 28º e Aljezur 27.8º...

Para a proxima noite, quem quiser passear num local agradavel e calmo..observando as estrelas que se dirija á Foia pois a minima lá deverá rondar os 24º numa atmosfera limpida e seca..

Ah...parece que o misterio das minimas altas em Ptg-observatrio está a ficar mesmo esclarecido...o que se passa não é nada de fohen ou aquecimento compressivo ou o que seja, mas sim bolsas de ar quente residual em altura, que se formam á medida que os niveis baixos arrefecem rapidamente por irradiação..
Algo similar ao que se passa na Foia ou em Sintra-Pena aquando das noites quentes


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Encontrei a explicação do IM aqui fica:

Informamos que o fenómeno (efeito de Foehn) que referiu ocorre de facto com alguma frequência durante o Verão em  algumas regiões da faixa costeira do Algarve. A subida acentuada de temperatura num curto intervalo de tempo é originada pela rotação do vento do quadrante sul para o quadrante norte. Por um lado, o vento do quadrante sul (do mar para terra) transporta uma massa de ar húmido e fresco do Atlântico. Por outro lado, o vento do quadrante norte transporta uma massa de ar seco e quente do interior do Algarve e do Alentejo. Desta forma, a rotação de vento origina uma substituição muito brusca da massa de ar, que se traduz na subida acentuada de temperatura na região costeira.

É de referir ainda que o vento do quadrante sul que ocorre durante a tarde na costa sul do Algarve corresponde em geral a um fenómeno de brisa, que é um fenómeno local e afecta apenas as regiões costeiras. Se a brisa enfraquece e o fluxo predominante sobre Portugal Continental é de norte, então verifica-se a referida rotação do vento.


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2011 às 12:51)

Bom, eu acho que foi uma resposta um bocado a despachar, porque que no litoral do Algarve quando está de Sul está fresco e húmido, e quando está de Norte está quente e seco já todos sabemos.


E na verdade, em rigor, não é efeito de Fohen, pois como não há condensação/precipitação, não se poderá chamar isso em rigor.
O efeito de Fohen existe por uma massa de ar ser obrigada a subir uma encosta, arrefecer e perder humidade por precipitação/condensação. E por ter perdido esse conteúdo de água, ao descer para o outro lado, e ser comprimida, vai aquecer mais do que tinha arrecido na subida. Isto tudo pelo ar húmido sofrer menores amplitudes térmicas que o ar mais seco.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind

Mas pronto..

Já foi discutido aqui ou noutro tópico isto penso eu. Não lhe podemos chamar Fohen em rigor mesmo, mas apenas a "segunda metade" dele. Será simplesmente o facto de uma massa de ar originada no planalto alentejano, já por si seca e quente, ser obrigada a descer para o litoral algarvio, e ao descer, como qualquer massa de ar, é comprimida e ainda mais aquece.
A primeira metade, de uma determinada massa de ar subir, arrefecer, etc etc, não acontece.
É um vento catabático.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katabatic_wind

Sinceramente a única dificuldade e todos a sabemos bem, é conseguir prever quando a brisa vence ou é vencida pelo vento sinóptico de Norte. Mas isso nem os modelos, nem à mesoscala conseguem acertar sempre bem, é extremamente complicado e muito no limite já se sabe..

Daí dizer que te foi dada uma resposta sinceramente incompleta e a "despachar"...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2011 às 13:02)

Boa tarde!

Dia espectacular Apesar de muito calor, a água está fresquinha e a ondulação já está do meu agrado


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2011 às 13:27)

parece que este ano a agua da manta rota esta fresca pode ser que suba um pouco para a semana


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2011 às 13:41)

belem disse:


> Frederico:
> 
> Segundo esse mapa, o Mar da Palha, está com a água bem mais quente que a costa  ocidental a «poucos» kms. Com efeito, há uns dias, estive na margem Sul ( mas mais no interior) e a nortada vinha surpreendentemente quente e húmida... Aconteceu ali e naquele dia, não sei o quanto é usual isto acontecer e em que sítios mais acontece.
> É o nosso pequeno equivalente luso do Mar de Cortez. lol
> ...


quando puderes mete o link com a temperatura da agua nos açores que eu nao encontro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 13:43)

já nos 37,2ºC!
é hoje


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2011 às 14:38)

34,5ºC (0,5 em 0,5ºC).
Já corre um ventinho e há algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## amando96 (9 Ago 2011 às 14:38)

Mínima de 23.5ºC.

Céu muito branco, algum vento, mas quente...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2011 às 16:24)

39.6ºC e 12% HR, máxima absoluta, já tive 39.9ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2011 às 16:40)

homem do mar disse:


> quando puderes mete o link com a temperatura da agua nos açores que eu nao encontro



Está no Seguimento Marítimo 2011:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...dulacao-temperatura-agua-praias-etc-5359.html


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

Neste momento em Serpa - 40ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Ago 2011 às 17:09)

Às 16h (15h UTC), Viana do Alentejo seguia com *41.4ºC* 






Vejamos se chegou aos 42ºC, quando sair os extremos das estações.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 17:26)

Serpa chegou aos 40,6ºC - FINALMENTE


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

Já há levante, e o mar já se ouve a vários quilómetros do litoral! Bóia de Faro com acentuada subida da temperatura da água do mar durante a tarde, quase 2ºC. AEMET prevê para amanhã 27ºC de temperatura da água do mar para a praia de Ilha Canela, que se situa em plena Foz do Guadiana, ao lado de Vila Real de Santo António.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Ago 2011 às 17:59)

frederico disse:


> Já há levante, e o mar já se ouve a vários quilómetros do litoral! Bóia de Faro com acentuada subida da temperatura da água do mar durante a tarde, quase 2ºC. AEMET prevê para amanhã 27ºC de temperatura da água do mar para a praia de Ilha Canela, que se situa em plena Foz do Guadiana, ao lado de Vila Real de Santo António.



esse valor que diz a aemet é muito relativo tanto pode errar como acertar em cheio  uma vez que é muito dificil prever sem boias a temperatura da agua e se fores a ver de certeza que não existem bois em todas as praias


----------



## frederico (9 Ago 2011 às 19:47)

homem do mar disse:


> esse valor que diz a aemet é muito relativo tanto pode errar como acertar em cheio  uma vez que é muito dificil prever sem boias a temperatura da agua e se fores a ver de certeza que não existem bois em todas as praias



Provavelmente fazem as previsões com base em imagens de satélite e/ou temperaturas da água do mar medidas na praia. De resto já foram postadas aqui muitas imagens de satélite que demonstram que por vezes há grandes diferenças entre a foz do Guadiana e o Cabo de Santa Maria, por vezes superiores a 5ºC, o que é muito em termos de temperatura da água do mar. Eu próprio comprovo que temperaturas de 26ºC são muito comuns nas águas de Monte Gordo e Manta Rota, ao passo que a média para Faro é de «apenas» 22ºC.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2011 às 20:07)

frederico disse:


> Provavelmente fazem as previsões com base em imagens de satélite e/ou temperaturas da água do mar medidas na praia. De resto já foram postadas aqui muitas imagens de satélite que demonstram que por vezes há grandes diferenças entre a foz do Guadiana e o Cabo de Santa Maria, por vezes superiores a 5ºC, o que é muito em termos de temperatura da água do mar. Eu próprio comprovo que temperaturas de 26ºC são muito comuns nas águas de Monte Gordo e Manta Rota, ao passo que a média para Faro é de «apenas» 22ºC.



Falando no caso que referi dos 26 ºc nos Açores, foram dados baseados mesmo em medições por satélite.
O nível de fiabilidade, penso que é elevado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

Máxima de 37,1 ºC em Degracia Cimeira.

Será certamente interessante controlar a evolução da temperatura ao longo da noite, com valores certamente elevados.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2011 às 20:51)

Máxima de 40.8ºC  33.5ºC e 15% HR neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2011 às 20:51)

homem do mar disse:


> parece que este ano a agua da manta rota esta fresca pode ser que suba um pouco para a semana



Pois é, este ano está mais fresquinha, mas condiz bem com o calorão destes dias. Hoje a ondulação já estava mais forte, mas nem isso impediu o P. Coelho de ir a banhos Agora a sério, a ondulação aumento bastante, visto que ontem as ondas eram abaixo dos tornozelos, praticamente. Mas que apanhei umas belas ondas, apanhei De tarde apareceram nuvens altas, e com o andar da tarde foi aparecendo um nevoeiro pouco denso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2011 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor e humidade que torna isto ainda pior. 

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 23.7ºC
atual: 27.3ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 21:11)

Aqui neste momento 31ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2011 às 22:20)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 23,5 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 38,5 ºC; Temp. actual = 31,0 ºC.

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Por cá ainda 32.1ºC e 15% HR


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Aqui 27,6ºC


----------



## actioman (9 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

Por aqui ainda 30,8ºC e parece querer levantar-se agora um ventinho do quadrante Norte. Vamos ver se passo a meia-noite ainda com 30ºC!!!! 

A máxima foi de 37,6ºC pelas 17h29 e a mínima foi de 22,6°C pelas 06h53.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

Máxima hoje em Serpa - 40,6ºC!


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

25ºC 72% humidade, horrivel


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2011 às 01:15)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, eu acho que foi uma resposta um bocado a despachar, porque que no litoral do Algarve quando está de Sul está fresco e húmido, e quando está de Norte está quente e seco já todos sabemos.
> 
> 
> E na verdade, em rigor, não é efeito de Fohen, pois como não há condensação/precipitação, não se poderá chamar isso em rigor.
> ...



Penso que no geral a coisa por aqui se resume a uma questão meramente semântica ou terminologia. Já tinha tido por acaso esta discussão há muitos meses atrás com o stormy e acabei por lhe dar razão. 

Aqui no fórum andámos uns bons dois anos a chamar Fohen à "coisa" e se calhar não devíamos. Mas afinal quem percorra todo o histórico do fórum rapidamente percebe que andamos aqui quase todos a aprender e a evoluir.

Mais importante que o nome que se dá, é as pessoas perceberem o que se passa, e penso que que pelo menos aqui no fórum a generalidade das pessoas percebe pelo menos o básico do fenómeno meteorológico do calor vindo de norte a descer depois pelas serras algarvias. 

O nome mais acertado que devemos dar a isto, se calhar até é mais um daqueles entre muitos outros, que teremos que inventar para o nosso empobrecido léxico meteorológico.


----------



## João Soares (10 Ago 2011 às 03:07)

Registo de Máximas da Rede de Estações do IM:

*42,0ºC* Viana do Alentejo
*40,4ºC* Portel
*39,9ºC* Castro Verde 
_[*39,9ºC* Tomar ]
[*39,7ºC* Alvega]_
*39,4ºC* Alcoutim 
*39,4ºC* Avis
*39,3ºC* Reguengos 
[_*39,2ºC* Lousã]_
*39,0ºC* Beja
*39,0ºC* Évora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 08:39)

Serpa regista a esta hora 25,5ºC


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estas nuvens altas estão a estragar tudo!
> esteve nos 38 e agora desceu aos 37,4ºC



Por aqui dia de levante e praia estragada !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 14:28)

Neste momento em Serpa 40ºC


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2011 às 14:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui dia de levante e praia estragada !!



normalmente o levante é bom para a praia não o contrario pois faz subir a temperatura da agua


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

Alandroal: 38,0 ºC O céu está cada vez mais nublado e não coloco de parte a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas logo mais para o final da tarde no interior do Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2011 às 15:58)

homem do mar disse:


> normalmente o levante é bom para a praia não o contrario pois faz subir a temperatura da agua



Na parte do Sotavento não .. porque traz as algas, as ondas de 1,5 metros ou 2 metros, forte corrente, e a bandeira vermelha !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

Ainda 36,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

38ºC pelas 13h em S. Mamede. Agora cá mais abaixo, 37.5ºC e 16% HR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2011 às 20:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Na parte do Sotavento não .. porque traz as algas, as ondas de 1,5 metros ou 2 metros, forte corrente, e a bandeira vermelha !!



Pois é, as algas regressaram, a "forte" ondulação apareceu e a bandeira vermelha foi hasteada esta tarde, mas só por uma hora +/-.
A costa algarvia já está sob aviso abarelo devido à ondulação.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2011 às 21:08)

Por aqui ainda também algumas nuvens altas e cumulus durante a tarde (parecia? ), 32.5ºC e 21% HR, a HR está a subir mais depressa, aproximando-se do máximo de hoje, 24%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2011 às 21:08)

homem do mar disse:


> normalmente o levante é bom para a praia não o contrario pois faz subir a temperatura da agua



O levante nunca foi bom para a praia e nunca o será.

Se o levante fosse excelente para a praia, não era hasteada a bandeira vermelha e nem o IM lançaria aviso amarelo para a costa algarvia com ondas de 2 metros de sueste. Coisa que não acontece na costa ocidental com ondas de 2 metros. 

Mesmo aqueles que sabem nadar e já vi muitos que se viram aflitos porque estava bandeira amarela e não respeitaram e depois é os nadadores salvadores que têem que ir salvar as pessoas que pouco interessam, que esteja bandeira amarela ou vermelha. A corrente de sueste puxa as pessoas e é muito fácil afogarem-se e todos os anos há relatos disso na costa algarvia.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
atual: 28.5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 21:45)

Máxima hoje em Serpa - *41,1ºC*
Isto sim é verão alentejano!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2011 às 21:47)

Por aqui está húmido, o nevoeiro vagueia à volta das casas Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que isto deve-se à forte ondulação de ontem e hoje que traz ar húmido do Oceano para a costa()


----------



## |Ciclone| (10 Ago 2011 às 23:20)

http://www.estofex.org/ disse:
			
		

> A level 1 was issued for eastern and southern Spain and southern Portugal mainly fro large hail.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 22,0 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 39,0 ºC.

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

despeço-me por hoje com 26,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Ago 2011 às 15:09)

máxima até ao momento - 39,5ºC


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2011 às 15:54)

finalmente a temperatura da agua no Algarve começa a ficar nos valores normais para a época neste momento a bóia de faro regista 23.1 graus de temperatura, assim  já é bastante melhor.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2011 às 15:56)

nos açores tambem esta um caldinho na ilha graciosa a registar a fabulosa temperatura de 26.3 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2011 às 18:12)

Uma primeira linha de instabilidade bem definida percorre agora o Alentejo Central (arco desde Barrancos até Vila Franca de Xira), progredindo para norte; possibilidade de desenvolvimento de cumulonimbos e consequente instabilidade. Parece que vai passar mesmo sobre Estremoz; neste momento 36,0 ºC e 1010 hPa).

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Brunomc (11 Ago 2011 às 18:21)

> Uma primeira linha de instabilidade bem definida percorre agora o Alentejo Central (arco desde Barrancos até Vila Franca de Xira), progredindo para norte; possibilidade de desenvolvimento de cumulonimbos e consequente instabilidade. Parece que vai passar mesmo sobre Estremoz; neste momento 36,0 ºC e 1010 hPa).
> 
> Imagem de Satélite



Vejo muito bem essa linha de instabilidade, está a N/NE daqui


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Brunomc disse:


> Vejo muito bem essa linha de instabilidade, está a N/NE daqui



Acho que também a vejo !

Que saudades de ver parecido com cumulunimbus


----------



## Geiras (11 Ago 2011 às 18:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma primeira linha de instabilidade bem definida percorre agora o Alentejo Central (arco desde Barrancos até Vila Franca de Xira), progredindo para norte; possibilidade de desenvolvimento de cumulonimbos e consequente instabilidade. Parece que vai passar mesmo sobre Estremoz; neste momento 36,0 ºC e 1010 hPa).
> 
> Imagem de Satélite


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Ago 2011 às 19:08)

Mais um dia acima dos 40ºC
talvez tenha sido o último


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

Vejo Cumulonimbus a Este/SE. Vejo que aqui nada acontecerá, boas fotos a quem a tempestade passar por cima


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2011 às 21:01)

Não há tempestade. Nada no satélite, apenas umas nuvens perdidas que se deviam desenvolver mais  33.2ºC e 28% HR.

Edit: Essa linha de instabilidade é o que se vê cá meio em cima mas não tem nada.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,4 ºC (16h46) 
Temperatura mínima = 22,7 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Aumento acentuado da nebulosidade ao final da tarde, especialmente para noroeste (bandas de precipitação).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10, 16h21); temp. mínima = 15,8 ºC (dia 7, 06h58).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Ago 2011 às 22:10)

máxima hoje em Serpa - 40,7ºC.
é o terceiro dia consecutivo acima dos 40ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2011 às 22:48)

Estremoz: o céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado. Pelo ALADIN teremos precipitação dispersa pelas regiões do centro e sul já a partir da próxima madrugada. Aliás, quase semelhante à previsão do ECMWF.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2011 às 23:42)

Estão nuvens a desenvolver-se por cima do distrito de Portalegre. Será alguma coisa ou vai para cima? 

30.4ºC, 29% HR


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estão nuvens a desenvolver-se por cima do distrito de Portalegre. Será alguma coisa ou vai para cima?
> 
> 30.4ºC, 29% HR



Acho que ainda dará uns chuviscos se não se desenvolverem mais.. Vamos ver


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 00:21)

Parece estar a prosseguir para Norte. Quem estiver em Castelo Branco, se se desenvolver deve ter sorte 

29.5ºC e 32% HR


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2011 às 08:59)

Altura:

Por aqui o dia começa com chuviscos e vento fraco, pelo radar e satélite não me parece ser nada de significativo, pelo menos para já, estou com mais esperanças para a tarde.

Dia de terror para as estradas do Algarve...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Aqui já choveu bem, por agora não chove. Como será daqui em diante, aguaceiros fracos ou teremos algo mais animado?


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 11:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui já choveu bem, por agora não chove. Como será daqui em diante, aguaceiros fracos ou teremos algo mais animado?



Algo muito animado para alguns


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2011 às 11:15)

Por Faro estamos timidamente de chuva também...


----------



## actioman (12 Ago 2011 às 12:48)

Por aqui realmente já caíram umas pingas grossas e ameaçadoras, mas não passou disso mesmo e mal deu para molhar o chão. Ainda por cima chuva enlameada que só faz é sujar tudo! 

Também se ouviu algum trovão perdido ao longe. Pelo radar e olhando para o céu, parece-me que passou tudo de raspão. Vamos ver à tarde com a típica lotaria destes eventos, a quem sairá a "sorte grande"


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

A célula procedente de Espanha que se deslocava para oeste apresentava bastantes* mammutes *do seu bordo ocidental e ameaçava o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade. Acontece que, nesta época do ano, em que se aproximam as vindimas e muita fruta atinge o seu estado de maturação, há o recurso à utilização de artefactos pirotécnicos que impossibilitam o desenvolvimento de *cumulonimbos*. A partir das 12h30 ouvia aqui em Estremoz explosões que se seguiam numa cadência de cerca de uma por segundo (procedentes de norte e nordeste) … Com isso, parou o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e o céu agora já está quase limpo.


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

Assim está o tempo em Nisa: nuvens impressionantes, uma valente trovoada (ouvem-se trovões quase em contínuo, embora nada de relâmpagos), caem pingas grossas, pouco vento mas algumas rajadas repentinas.

Fotos tiradas há meia hora (13:45). Desculpem a má qualidade, o artista é desajeitado e editou tudo à pressa para poupar bateria...

















Daqui a pouco despeço-me porque hoje os painéis não estão a carregar a bateria...







O mau tempo até ajuda a fotografar paisagens, esta é a foto mais interessante de Marvão/Castelo de Vide/Carreiras que consegui até agora...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Ago 2011 às 14:19)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2011 às 14:25)

Visto que o tempo não estava para praia, fui a Ayamonte, onde choveu moderado pela hora de almoço, ora, aquilo é tudo bares, portanto foi um almoço molhado


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 14:29)

Aqui vai outra perspectiva do que se está a passar no distrito de Portalegre.

Acabo de ouvir mais um trovão intenso. Ouve-se um rumorejar contínuo, como se a atmosfera tremesse e, de vez em quando, destaca-se um trovão mais forte.

Espectacular, esta nebulosidade convectiva. Faz-me lembrar Angola - mas aqui, onde é que a atmosfera foi buscar a humidade para se condensar?

Parece que isto é puxado por uma depressão centrada... em Mértola? Como está o tempo por aí?

E uma pergunta: a condensação pode dar-se tanto por abaixamento da temperatura, como por abaixamento da pressão atmosférica? E outra: podem-se gerar localmente movimentos de massa ascensionais? Isso também ajuda a condensação, certo?


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 14:45)

Aqui vai mais uma - gosto desta franja de caracolinhos na nuvem, mas a verdade é que os painéis, pelo andar da carruagem, não vão bombar nada hoje!!! Vou jantar às escuras...


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

Excelentes fotos! 

Vejo que por aí também existem Mammatus mas aqui a quantidade é superior


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 15:51)

Gerofil disse:


> A célula procedente de Espanha que se deslocava para oeste apresentava bastantes* mammutes *do seu bordo ocidental e ameaçava o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade. Acontece que, nesta época do ano, em que se aproximam as vindimas e muita fruta atinge o seu estado de maturação, há o recurso à utilização de artefactos pirotécnicos que impossibilitam o desenvolvimento de *cumulonimbos*. A partir das 12h30 ouvia aqui em Estremoz explosões que se seguiam numa cadência de cerca de uma por segundo (procedentes de norte e nordeste) … Com isso, parou o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e o céu agora já está quase limpo.



Não consigo acreditar. Se isso for verdade, trata-se de mais uma prática depredatória e irresponsável. Nunca é possível saber, com algum grau de certeza, se a precipitação que estamos a impedir que caia não será seguida de um período de seca. A ser verdade, essa prática extravaza os direitos de qualquer particular e deveria ser proibida e perseguida.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 16:21)

Por cá também houve alguma trovoada, não observei as nuvens, ainda estava feito preguiçoso


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 16:23)

É verdade... nunca vi tantos mammatus, so mesmo na tv 

Era vê-los desfazer num lado e a nascer doutro


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 16:26)

Houve mammatus visíveis nesta célula?  Nunca mais acordo tarde num dia de trovoada. 

30ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Houve mammatus visíveis nesta célula?  Nunca mais acordo tarde num dia de trovoada.
> 
> 30ºC.



SpiderVV publiquei foto dos mammatus, no FB (telemovel) Podes ir lá ver. Eram umas 13.45h, junto ao hospital.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2011 às 16:35)

Muito bom . Para a tarde não me parece que vá haver muito mais, está tudo a progredir para norte.  E boas fotos também aí por Nisa, adiabático.

30.8ºC e 39% HR. 1015 hPa.


----------



## actioman (12 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

adiabático disse:


> Não consigo acreditar. Se isso for verdade, trata-se de mais uma prática depredatória e irresponsável. Nunca é possível saber, com algum grau de certeza, se a precipitação que estamos a impedir que caia não será seguida de um período de seca. A ser verdade, essa prática extravaza os direitos de qualquer particular e deveria ser proibida e perseguida.



Infelizmente são verdade estas práticas, seja nas vinhas seja em grandes pomares. Claro que é punivel por lei com multa, Mas acho que ainda assim preferem arriscar. Há muitos anos escutei eu da boca de um dos responsáveis de uma dessas explorações agricolas, que a multa compensava os estragos, por isso preferiam arriscar! 



Nuno Pimenta disse:


> SpiderVV publiquei foto dos mammatus, no FB (telemovel) Podes ir lá ver. Eram umas 13.45h, junto ao hospital.



Nuno tudo bem?

Podes-nos dizer onde é esse FB , gostava de a ver. 

Eu também tenho uma aqui em Elvas pelo meio-dia. Mais logo, aundo estiver em casa coloco aqui. Mas não é nada de especial.

Por aqui continua o tempo quente, mas bemmais fresco que nos dias anteriores. A temperatura actual é de 33ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

adiabático disse:


> Não consigo acreditar. Se isso for verdade, trata-se de mais uma prática depredatória e irresponsável. Nunca é possível saber, com algum grau de certeza, se a precipitação que estamos a impedir que caia não será seguida de um período de seca. A ser verdade, essa prática extravaza os direitos de qualquer particular e deveria ser proibida e perseguida.



Não há seguro algum que possa cobrir largas dezenas de milhões de euros de prejuízos que uma repentina tempestade de verão possa provocar sobre qualquer casta de vinha.


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2011 às 18:39)

*Temperatura da água do mar*

Bóia do Cabo de Santa Maria/Faro: 23ºC


Foz do Guadiana/ Vila Real de Santo António: 24ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2011 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde!!!


Alguem me pode dizer a temperatura da água do mar em Vilamoura e em Monte Gordo, porque vou passar umas férias nesses dois locais e gostaria de saber ao certo a temperatura da água???
Existe algum site, onde se saiba a temperatura da água do mar na região algarvia????
E já agora como é que está o tempo na região de Loulé????


Aguardo resposta em breve


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2011 às 18:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> 
> Alguem me pode dizer a temperatura da água do mar em Vilamoura e em Monte Gordo, porque vou passar umas férias nesses dois locais e gostaria de saber ao certo a temperatura da água???
> ...




Hoje está a 23ºC em Faro e 24ºC em Monte Gordo, de acordo com os dados da bóia de Faro e da AEMET. Eu estive hoje a tomar uns banhos na Retur (fica perto de Monte Gordo) e a água está de facto a 24/25ºC. Em Vilamoura costuma estar mais fresca do que em Faro, portanto hoje deve estar a 21/22ºC. 

Nos próximos dias a temperatura da água do mar deverá depender da direcção dos ventos e da ondulação. Se se mantiver ondulação de sueste ou sul a temperatura da água do mar deverá subir, se ficar ondulação de sudoeste manter-se-á como está, mas se vier nortada rija poderá baixar. Para este mês, as médias são estas:

Faro: 22ºC
Monte Gordo: ~24ºC
Vilamoura: ~21ºC


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

Gerofil disse:


> A célula procedente de Espanha que se deslocava para oeste apresentava bastantes* mammutes *do seu bordo ocidental e ameaçava o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade. Acontece que, nesta época do ano, em que se aproximam as vindimas e muita fruta atinge o seu estado de maturação, há o recurso à utilização de artefactos pirotécnicos que impossibilitam o desenvolvimento de *cumulonimbos*. A partir das 12h30 ouvia aqui em Estremoz explosões que se seguiam numa cadência de cerca de uma por segundo (procedentes de norte e nordeste) … Com isso, parou o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e o céu agora já está quase limpo.



Nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal método e por isso fiquei curioso mas a informação na internet é muito pouca penso que seja assim que funciona:





> O controle de granizo é muito difícil e, em locais sujeitos a chuvas de granizo, não se recomenda o plantio de frutíferas. O controle de granizo, através do uso de foguetes a base de nitrato de prata, para ser eficiente, necessita de radares para determinar a altura e o ponto de nucleação das nuvens, permitindo que se faça o lançamento do foguete no momento exacto.
> 
> Fonte: http://www.cpact.embrapa.br/publicacoes/download/livro/fruticultura_fundamentos_pratica/3.2.htm


----------



## Costa (12 Ago 2011 às 19:46)

adiabático disse:


> Não consigo acreditar. Se isso for verdade, trata-se de mais uma prática depredatória e irresponsável. Nunca é possível saber, com algum grau de certeza, se a precipitação que estamos a impedir que caia não será seguida de um período de seca. A ser verdade, essa prática extravaza os direitos de qualquer particular e deveria ser proibida e perseguida.



Eu acho uma piada à hipocrisia das pessoas. Quando a situação meteorológica vem do agrado aos nossos gostos pessoais vem-se logo com a desculpa que assim é que é bom porque senão pode fazer mal à agricultura e floresta. Já quando se passa o contrário, quando as plantações e o ano de trabalho pode ser severamente afectado pelo tempo e os agricultores tentam proteger o seu trabalho, são uns criminosos e irresponsáveis.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 19:48)

Costa disse:


> Eu acho uma piada à hipocrisia das pessoas. Quando a situação meteorológica vem do agrado aos nossos gostos pessoais vem-se logo com a desculpa que assim é que é bom porque senão pode fazer mal à agricultura e floresta. Já quando se passa o contrário, quando as plantações e o ano de trabalho pode ser severamente afectado pelo tempo e os agricultores tentam proteger o seu trabalho, são uns criminosos e irresponsáveis.



Concordo.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2011 às 19:56)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar de tal coisa, parece-me um grande disparate nem entendo como poderia do ponto de vista físico funcionar. Mas se as pessoas acreditam, paciência, é difícil convencê-las, mas seria mais seguro para as florestas uma dança, reza ou procissão que o resultado seria o mesmo.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2011 às 20:24)

Já que criaram (e muito bem) um tópico dedicado, continuemos então lá a discussão

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/foguetes-anti-cumulunimbus-5919-mais-recente.html


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Formação recente de um cumulunimbos na fronteira em Évora.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

Estremoz: final da tarde com formação de _cumulonimbos_ a sueste; muita actividade eléctrica no topo das nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (16h10) 
Temperatura mínima = 23,6 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Nebulosidade de evolução ao final da tarde (muita actividade eléctrica entre nuvens):

*20h15:*






*21h30:*






Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10, 16h21); temp. mínima = 15,8 ºC (dia 7, 06h58).


----------



## actioman (13 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Boa noite, por aqui hoje foi dia de passar tudo ao lado e a trovoada possível, esteve apenas por perto.

Quanto aos Mammatus que referi num post anterior, aqui os deixo:







Ao final do dia, ainda consegui estas imponentes "torres" que cresciam mesmo por cima do meu posto de observação a uma velocidade vertiginosa. Pareciam um time-lapse ao vivo e era perfeitamente visível o seu desenvolvimento vertical.


















E por fim aqui lhes deixo esta célula enorme que se desenvolvia a seu belo prazer em vizinhas terras espanholas.


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 01:13)

Fotos lindas,* Actioman*!


----------



## adiabático (13 Ago 2011 às 12:52)

Geiras disse:


> Vejo que por aí também existem Mammatus mas aqui a quantidade é superior



Prova! 

   *mammatus em Nisa 12 de Agosto de 2011*


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 12:58)

adiabático disse:


> Prova!




Frustrado estou eu por não ter tido aqui uma máquina


----------



## frederico (13 Ago 2011 às 16:28)

*Temperatura da água do mar, Sábado 13 de Agosto*

Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 24ºC 


Foz do Guadiana (Vila Real de Santo António): 24ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2011 às 21:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,1 ºC (17h06) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (05h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## João Esteves (14 Ago 2011 às 00:57)

Boa Noite;

Aqui em Évora, sigo com uma agradável brisa, por vezes um pouco pró fresca, depois de um dia, este sim de Verão, aqui no Alentejo com a máxima nos 34/35ºC, coisa que não tenho conseguido presenciar em Lx este ano, pois o vento tem sido por demais...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2011 às 04:18)

Por cá vai cerrando bem o nevoeiro  17.4ºC e 90% HR


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2011 às 21:21)

*Água do mar*

Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 24ºC

Foz do Guadiana/ Monte Gordo: 26ºC

Hoje a ondulação de sudoeste trouxe a água quente que estava ao largo da costa para o sotavento algarvio


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2011 às 21:26)

frederico disse:


> *Água do mar*
> 
> Cabo de Santa Maria (Faro): 24ºC
> 
> ...



É verdade. Hoje um verdadeiro caldinho na praia Adão e Eva. Mar calminho, sem algas e água quentinha, bem melhor do que quando está levante que é só algas.  Vá lá que só trouxe água quente podia trazer alguma coisa mais esquisita. 

Frederico tu tens estado mais por essa zona, eu acho que este ano está mais pessoal do que o ano passado por esta altura. Esta praia que eu costumo ir é uma das mais calminhas de pessoal e hoje estava completamente repleta de gente. Notei isso também no trânsito na 125 entre a praia e Olhão, principalmente filas antes da Conceição de Tavira e depois antes de Tavira e demorei cerca de 1h05m para fazer 40 kms. Quando a via do infante tiver portagens vai ser o caos.


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É verdade. Hoje um verdadeiro caldinho na praia Adão e Eva. Mar calminho, sem algas e água quentinha, bem melhor do que quando está levante que é só algas.  Vá lá que só trouxe água quente podia trazer alguma coisa mais esquisita.



Hoje estive perto de ti, na praia da Retur/Cabeço.


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2011 às 21:34)

Este ano noto mais ingleses e espanhóis, mesmo uma grande diferença. Penso que em termos de portugueses está mais ou menos o mesmo, mas há uma grande subida nos espanhóis ou nos ingleses. A minha família tem amigos em Sevilha e eles comentam que as nossas praias não são poluídas e a nossa gastronomia tem uma melhor relação qualidade/preço.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Ago 2011 às 21:37)

Em Vale do Garrão, perto de Quarteira a água também estava boa, mas ao final da tarde começou o vento


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC (16h46) 
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (07h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2011 às 14:50)

Depois da neblina ter levantado por volta das 10h, o dia decorre com céu limpo, vento de noroeste fraco, 27ºC e água surpreendente mais quente do que eu pensava...

A estação da Fóia já está de novo operacional! 







E a de Aljezur está bem mais limpa que no ano passado. Há apenas uma corda presa entre dois pontos dentro do recinto que não consegui descobrir para que serve...


----------



## frederico (15 Ago 2011 às 15:53)

*Água do mar*

Bóia de Faro, Cabo de Santa Maria: 24ºC

Foz do Guadiana, VRSA: 25ºC


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

E eis que o nevoeiro regressa...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2011 às 20:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (17h00) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,5 ºC (05h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,8 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## amando96 (16 Ago 2011 às 17:38)

No outro dia reparei numa nuvem que cresceu e desapareceu logo no sat24, e hoje está lá outra vez no mesmo sítio, e apareceu e desapareceu rápidamente, só está no frame das 16:45.






Está lá todos os dias à mesma hora(http://www.sat24.com/history.aspx), o que raio é isto?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2011 às 17:40)

Se é todos os dias à mesma hora pode ser erro de imagem por parte do Sat24.

32.3ºC 28%. 1016 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Nunca mais refresca. 

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC
atual: 26.2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Ago 2011 às 21:35)

Serpa - máxima de 38,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 17,0 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 36,5 ºC; Temp.Actual = 24,0 ºC. Muito vento por agora ...

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Boas, já não estou por Manta Rota, regressei a Loures, mas deixo aqui uma montagem da Ria Formosa Vista de Cacela Velha para Este:





Dia 19/20 regresso ao tópico, desta vez desde a praia Mª Luísa, Albufeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2011 às 00:47)

Hoje o nevoeiro chega mais cedo. 17.4ºC e 88% HR, vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Ago 2011 às 15:19)

Boas Tardes!!!!

Por aqui em Vilamoura estão *26ºC*,humidade *61%* e Vento *SO* a *16km/h*.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Alandroal: Temp. Mínima = 15,0 ºC; Temp. Máxima = 35,0 ºC; Temp.Actual = 23,0 ºC. 

*Dia claramente mais fresco que ontem.*

Termómetro - TRONIC (à sombra)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2011 às 23:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e ligeira descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
atual: 22.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2011 às 02:31)

Por cá céu limpo com apenas alguma névoa, 18.1ºC e 65% HR. Pressão em descida com 1012 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas a NW. Sigo com 27.2ºC e vento de sueste.  Para aquecer a água do mar.


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2011 às 16:51)

Nuvens altas e alguma convecção. 29ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2011 às 18:25)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas mas com algumas abertas. Ambiente abafado, 30.5ºC e 25% HR. 1012 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2011 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia que a temperatura desceu mais um bocado.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
atual: 22.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2011 às 22:05)

25.4ºC e 42% HR

Timelapse:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Ago 2011 às 22:49)

mais um dia em que a temperaturas ultrapassou as expectativas-
máxima em Serpa - 37,8ºC


----------



## adiabático (19 Ago 2011 às 13:57)

Aqui em Nisa, início de tarde muito quente e seco, até a brisa é quente...


----------



## adiabático (19 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

Alguma nebulosidade que já se vê a Oeste:


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 14:34)

O Brunomc reporta de Évora, do sensor do carro 37ºC..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2011 às 14:37)

Pessoal, como está Albufeira? Daqui a umas horas tou lá, sou recebido em festa ou não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 14:47)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 33ºC, vento moderado de leste e o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Ago 2011 às 15:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pessoal, como está Albufeira? Daqui a umas horas tou lá, sou recebido em festa ou não?




Boa Tarde!!!


Está Muito bom tempo em Albufeira com o sensor do carro quase a chegar aos 40ºC ( neste momento 39ºC), vento do sul com algumas rajadas fortes mas quentes.
Podes vir descansado, mas tras a ventoinha de casa.

Nota: Eu estou em Vilamoura mas em Albufeira está identico.


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 15:11)

39,9ºc às 14h na Amareleja


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

adiabático disse:


> Alguma nebulosidade que já se vê a Oeste:


Também vejo isso perfeitamente daqui de Portalegre  37.7ºC 18%, vento fraco mas quente.


----------



## F_R (19 Ago 2011 às 16:56)

isso é o que está cá por cima de nós em Abrantes.

Tem estado assim praticamente todo o dia o céu branco

Podem ver pela Webcam do meteoabrantes 

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 17:03)

O radar de Loulé já meteu-se no medronho.   Ai o maroto, que coloca um valente SCM a sul/sueste do Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 17:08)

Não é assim tão exagerado. Do Atlas estão a sair belas trovoadas...


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 17:25)

De acordo com o Satélite e o radar parece ter-se formado uma célula pequena em Sagres a subir. Agora começam a nascer..Será ?


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 17:29)

Provavelmente o dia mais quente do ano no interior sul, com vento moderado de sueste. As temperaturas deverão ainda ser mais altas amanhã.

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00
* * *
*Amareleja – 41,9 ºC (HR = 20 %)
Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval) – 40,6 ºC (HR = 23 %)
Portel (Oriola) – 40,0 ºC (HR = 21 %)*
Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) – 39,7 ºC (HR = 15 %)
*Portalegre (Cidade) – 39,2 ºC (HR = 22 %)
Elvas – 39,2 ºC (HR = 20 %)*

Fonte: IM


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

Máxima em Serpa hoje - 44,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 17:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Máxima em Serpa hoje - 44,3ºC



Devido ás nuvens altas a radiação ainda faz com que os sensores fiquem muitos mais inflaccionados, sem que tenham protecção. Certamente uns 42ºC no máximo ..

Ve-se por exemplo pela minha estação PCE, a máxima aqui rondou os 33ºC e a minha não tem RS e foi aos 37ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Máxima em Serpa hoje - 44,3ºC



Tens a certeza que esse valor está correcto?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2011 às 17:45)

Sim tenho a certeza, neste momento ainda estão 40,6ºC.
e o sensor está completamente à sombra, por isso não comecem com desculpas


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 17:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Sim tenho a certeza, neste momento ainda estão 40,6ºC.
> e o sensor está completamente à sombra, por isso não comecem com desculpas



Agora sim, peço que nos mostres uma fotografia da instalação da própria.

*[ Peço desculpa pelo Off-Topic ]*


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Ago 2011 às 17:48)

Só para reportar chuva fraca com pingas grossas em Aljezur... será um bom sinal para o dia de amanhã?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Sim tenho a certeza, neste momento ainda estão 40,6ºC.
> e o sensor está completamente à sombra, por isso não comecem com desculpas



Hoje é só radiação difusa por todo o lado, nem o que tá há sombra escapa do calor.

Eu tenho um sensor há sombra sem rs marca 29,0ºC o que tem rs marca 26,8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje é só radiação difusa por todo o lado, nem o que tá há sombra escapa do calor.
> 
> Eu tenho um sensor há sombra sem rs marca 29,0ºC o que tem rs marca 26,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2011 às 17:53)

Não vou alimentar mais discussões.
Por acaso hoje nem estive em Serpa , mas diziam-me que estava um calor insuportável, mas nunca pensei que fosse isto.
Hoje sim posso dizer que está calor


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2011 às 18:33)

Estou no km 114 da A2 e está muito escuro a oeste com longas cortinas de precipitaçao.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2011 às 18:56)

Já passou, pareceu-me que nao houve actividade electrica. Estou no km 170 da A2 e parece haver uma celula pelo caminho.


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 19:04)

Céu encapotado mas sem chuva por agora...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2011 às 19:40)

37.4ºC neste momento, Elvas com 40ºC, Portalegre/Cidade (IM) com 39.8ºC  Céu com nuvens a vir de S.


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Um pouco mais de convecção...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 19:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,2 ºC (17h07) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,6 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 33,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,4 ºC (dia 17, às 07h18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

Ainda 34,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 20:08)

Ainda deu para ver umas mini-mini-virgas... Mas pelo satélite a convecção está a disparar a sul daqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se muito nublado, já vi alguns mammatus no céu.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC
atual: 29.1ºC

Atenção, que hoje foram avistados dois tubarões na zona de Vila do Bispo na praia do Zavial e a sul da Ilha da Fuzeta. http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/noticias_ver.asp?noticia=47206

A água está quentinha mas também chama os tubarões.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2011 às 20:23)

Boa tarde,

Muito calor "abafado" por aqui, com 29,5ºC e 63% de humidade neste momento. Vão caindo umas pingas aqui por Silves, com as nuvens a mostrar alguma instabilidade!


----------



## actioman (19 Ago 2011 às 20:31)

O dia mais quente do ano e uma das temperaturasmais altas que a minha estação registou, com 40,5ºC pelas 17h19!!  

E agora com os céus a ficarem tapados pela nebulosidade que se vai instalando... Isto deve dar uma noite insuportável...

Neste momento ainda 36,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2011 às 20:33)

Nuvens altas e escuras a tapar o céu. Se isto já vai dar em algo não sei: 36.0ºC, 18% HR. 1015 hPa


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2011 às 20:38)

actioman disse:


> O dia mais quente do ano e uma das temperaturasmais altas que a minha estação registou, com 40,5ºC pelas 17h19!!



Bah, já estou a ver que errei nas apostas, ainda esta manhã em conversa privada com o David disse que a tua estação não chegaria aos 40 e o David respondeu que teria o dia mais quente do ano amanhã. Mas afinal foi já hoje.


----------



## Stormm (19 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Boas, dia de muito calor e também alguma instabilidade do tempo principalmente a partir da tarde.
Céu muito nublado de momento mas o calor mantêm-se e bem!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Ago 2011 às 21:01)

Na ultima hora tem vindo a forma células convectivas em forma de linha ou melhor duas linhas de células a Sudoeste do Algarve em que uma se encontra no mar e a outra estar a sul do Algarve e deverá atingir dentro de pouco o Algarve entre Sagres e Vila do Bispo ou Lagos ....
Quero começar a ver uns pontinhos no mapa do Radar do IM


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 21:31)

As primeiras descargas eléctricas...


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2011 às 21:45)

Vince disse:


> Bah, já estou a ver que errei nas apostas, ainda esta manhã em conversa privada com o David disse que a tua estação não chegaria aos 40 e o David respondeu que teria o dia mais quente do ano amanhã. Mas afinal foi já hoje.



Resta saber se amanhã não será ainda maior. A fasquia foi hoje colocada muito alta, amanhã há dois aspectos importantes, um a favor e outro contra:

- a favor, o facto da mínima ser bastante mais alta que a de hoje, cerca de 5ºC, pelo que ainda antes da hora de almoço a temperatura já irá nos trinta e tal;

- contra, o aparecimento de nebulosidade que vai diminuir a radiação incidente.


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Várias estações da Extremadura espanhola acima dos 33ºC às 9 da noite...

Dormir vai ser horrível...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 21:50)

Agora sim, já começa a aparecer alguns pontos vermelhos no radar. A ver se chove, a partir da meia-noite em Sagres.  Eu votei no D para Sagres e para Fóia, tem que chover e bem.


----------



## David sf (19 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Agreste disse:


> Várias estações da Extremadura espanhola acima dos 33ºC às 9 da noite...
> 
> Dormir vai ser horrível...



Elvas está com 33,6ºC agora às 22h.


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2011 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agora sim, já começa a aparecer alguns pontos vermelhos no radar. A ver se chove, a partir da meia-noite em Sagres.  Eu votei no D para Sagres e para Fóia, tem que chover e bem.



Eu votei *B*, dava-me jeito que chovesse mas não muito

Veremos o que nos reserva a noite de hoje e o dia de amanha, prometem ser agitados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Ago 2011 às 22:04)

Ainda 32,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (19 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

WSI - Conforto Bioclimático de hoje...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2011 às 22:14)

A geografia de Portalegre + as nuvens vai ser um "suicídio" de noite, apesar de se estar quase a observar inversão térmica.
33.2ºC e 22% HR por cá.  1016 hPa. Céu nublado.


----------



## Costa (19 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

Agreste disse:


> WSI - Conforto Bioclimático de hoje...



Para a região (oficialmente) mais quente do país ter um nível de WSI elevado imagino como não deve ter estado.


----------



## amando96 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:11)

27ºC 65% HR, a chuva fraca, mas olhando ao sat24 parece que vai haver festa


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 27.2ºC esta noite vai ser horrível. Se chover então aí é que morro desce o calor da varanda para a casa e aí morro.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2011 às 23:31)

Aquela célula a SE parece promissora... 31.6ºC e 28% HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

Festival de relampagos e trovoada perto de Vilamoura.
Neste momento 28ºC


----------



## Stormm (19 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Por aqui calor calor e nada mais, algum vento também . . . 
Já tenho saudades de umas boas trovoadas


----------



## |Ciclone| (19 Ago 2011 às 23:49)

Por aqui começou agora a chover mas apenas umas pingas por enquanto.


----------



## amando96 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

Não consegui melhor, mas vi escelentes relampagos intra nuvem com vários raios seguidos, a foto foi o fim de um desses, 200ms para eu me aperceber que vi um clarão, a camera tem lag de diparo de 500ms, por isso dá para ver que os "strikes" seguidos duram um bocado.


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

amando96 disse:


> Não consegui melhor, mas vi escelentes relampagos intra nuvem com vários raios seguidos, a foto foi o fim de um desses, 200ms para eu me aperceber que vi um clarão, a camera tem lag de diparo de 500ms, por isso dá para ver que os "strikes" seguidos duram um bocado.



Não consegues colocar a maquina com vários segundos de exposição? As maquinas compactas também fazem isso normalmente num modo automático para fotografar fogo de artificio ou estrelas.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 00:08)

Interessante trovoada mas distante. Deve ter passado por Loulé ou coisa assim...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 00:10)

Em Serpa á meia noite - 30ºC


----------



## Brunomc (20 Ago 2011 às 00:12)

Por aqui está uma noite calma com o céu muito nublado, vento fraco e tempo muito abafado 

A madrugada promete ter alguma animação, vamos ver


----------



## actioman (20 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

Vince disse:


> Bah, já estou a ver que errei nas apostas, ainda esta manhã em conversa privada com o David disse que a tua estação não chegaria aos 40 e o David respondeu que teria o dia mais quente do ano amanhã. Mas afinal foi já hoje.






David sf disse:


> Resta saber se amanhã não será ainda maior. A fasquia foi hoje colocada muito alta, amanhã há dois aspectos importantes, um a favor e outro contra:
> 
> - a favor, o facto da mínima ser bastante mais alta que a de hoje, cerca de 5ºC, pelo que ainda antes da hora de almoço a temperatura já irá nos trinta e tal;
> 
> - contra, o aparecimento de nebulosidade que vai diminuir a radiação incidente.



Ora nem mais, hoje foi realmente um dia que até começou fresquinho, mas rapidamente aqueceu e foi (na verdade ainda está a ser) um verdadeiro forno! 
Amanhã ainda há boas chances de vir a ser um dia muito quente, a seu favor, e como muito bem referiu o David, tem esta noite de verdadeiro calor. Neste momento ainda registo 31,3ºC e em lugar de baixar, por vezes até sobe umas décimas!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2011 às 00:27)

Boa noite pessoal.

A noite por Lagoa e Silves esteve bem animada! Principalmente por volta das 23h. Sai para Lagoa às 20h, em direcção à FATACIL, e à chegada, já se vislumbravam alguns raios a SW de Lagoa. Entre as 20 e as 23h, esteve quase sempre a cair umas pingas dispersas, que não davam para molhar muito. À saida da FATACIL, por volta das 23h, começou a intensificar-se uma trovoada, que se aproximava por Sul, e que durante uns 20 minutos deu direito a trovoada forte, com algum aparato eléctrico, acompanhada de chuva moderada, que ainda rendeu *1,8mm * no Sitio das Fontes.

Só consegui sacar da máquina e do tripé durante uns breves 2 minutos, pois começou a chover com intensidade suficiente para não ter a máquina à chuva! Vi vários raios a fazer contacto com a terra, alguns deles bem intensos, mas esses já não os consegui apanhar

Apenas deu para estas duas fotos, a 2.ª já tirada de dentro do carro:





By ecobcg at 2011-08-19





By ecobcg at 2011-08-19


Vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa durante a noite...para já, tudo calmo, sem chuva, e com 25,1ºC e 85% de humidade


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 00:32)

Belas fotos apesar de tudo...continua animado por aí?


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Esperemos que hajam mais registos assim. Muito bem Ecobcg


----------



## amando96 (20 Ago 2011 às 00:41)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Não consegues colocar a maquina com vários segundos de exposição? As maquinas compactas também fazem isso normalmente num modo automático para fotografar fogo de artificio ou estrelas.



No máximo 4 segundos, o que dava um jeitão seria Bulb mode.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2011 às 00:52)

MarioCabral disse:


> Belas fotos apesar de tudo...continua animado por aí?





Para já, tudo calminho por aqui...


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 01:10)

A ver o que nos reserva a noite. Agora há uma banda a subir pelo lado do Sotavento...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Ago 2011 às 01:18)

Boas noites. Falando de Albufeira, mais propriamente Balaia Golf Village. Noite muito abafada, sem chuva, e houve momentos de alta festa, porém, trovões zero, um espectáculo daqueles Amanhã postarei algumas fotos, aqui no seguimento, ou se se justificar num tópico à parte.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 02:15)

O vento teve um pico gigantesco há cerca de 15 minutos, tornando-se forte, tendo a pressão também dado um salto.
30.4ºC e 34% HR, céu nublado, vento fraco mas por vezes tem algumas rajadas mais moderadas a fortes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 08:20)

mínima em Serpa de 27,6ºC


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 08:26)

Teremos de ver qual é o recorde de temperatura mínima mais alta. Noite quente e pegajosa também por aqui...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 09:00)

Já nos 30ºC


----------



## Aurélio (20 Ago 2011 às 09:17)

Então como é que é ???

Temos chuva ou não temos chuva ... preciso de regar as minhas coisas ....
Tempo abafadissimo ...


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 09:31)

Aurélio, a linha de trovoadas gerada a oeste-sudoeste de nós de cada vez que avança para nordeste perde actividade. O pequeno centro de baixas pressões começou o seu movimento para nordeste e há uma nova linha que está avançar lentamente com ele. É difícil dizer o que vai chegar aqui. Pela amostra de ontem à noite não é fácil que chova. Há muito ar seco.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Ago 2011 às 10:26)

Parece que este tempo seco vai tornar as células que se aproximem aqui da "fornalha" em farrapos. Caso contrário assistiremos a quedas de temperatura brutais dos 30's e tais para uns meros 20 e poucos...e não me lembro de começar a chover à seria com 30 e tal graus, pelo menos por aqui...ou arrefece e entra mais humidade ou não passará de uns meros aguaceiros.
Lembro-me de no verão de 2006, salvo erro, de um dia com temperaturas de quase 40ºc, até no litoral e de as pessoas estarem na água (eu pessoalmente estive lá) e a ver relâmpagos no mar e a cairem aguaceiros.
Ora nesse dia lembro-me que o IM dava alerta amarelo para aguaceiros fortes mas o que se via na realidade é que as células esfumavam-se todas ao entrar em terra, ficando apenas aquelas nuvens altas que se podem constatar hoje também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 11:40)

Serpa já chegou hoje aos 35,5ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (20 Ago 2011 às 12:30)

Por aqui tempo quente e seco, o meu termómetro/higrómetro marca 30,9ºC e 29% de humidade. Entretanto o céu está bastante escuro a sul.


Edit 12:53:
Já chove por aqui.


----------



## Gato Preto (20 Ago 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde!

Reportando de Vila Nova de São Bento, Serpa.

Já estiveram 37,8ºC pelas 13h00. Depois cairam uns pingos grossos e algum vento, levaram a temperatura para os 34ºC.

Agora estão 34,8ºC e sem vento. A sensação de calor é muito intensa.

Adoro o Alentejo assim!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 15:29)

Pelas 12h acho que houve alguma trovoada fraca, com vento. Pressão ainda aos saltos entre os 1013 e os 1014 hPa. Neste momento 33.0ºC e 28% HR com céu nublado, tendo atingido os 36.7ºC já.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 15:41)

agora 32,7ºC, já esteve nos 37,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (20 Ago 2011 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje por aqui tem estado com céu muito nublado, vão caindo umas pingas grossas e carregadas de poeiras, e de manhã (por volta das 11h), passou uma pequena trovoada aqui por Silves.

Neste momento destaque para o vento, que sopra com algumas rajadas fortes de ENE, a temperatura está nos 31,2ºC e a humidade nos 46%. 

A máxima até agora foi de *31,6ºC* e a minima foi de *24,6ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 17:34)

Penso que podemos por um ponto final nesta incursão de poeira. Aparecem agora várias abertas no tempo e o tecto de nuvens está a levantar...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

A chuva deve estar quase a fazer uma visita mas nada de trovoadas  Este evento por agora foi só vento 

Céu carregadíssimo, 32.6ºC e 28% HR. 1014 hPa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 17:51)

Caem pingas em Serpa e a temperatura sobe para os 31,6ºC
As temperaturas hoje foram uma desilusão


----------



## amando96 (20 Ago 2011 às 18:16)

Por cá troveja, mas com a humidade nos 39% não deve durar muito mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Por cá continua o céu nublado mas a chuva toda a N. 31.0ºC ainda, 31%. Pressão em descida acentuada, 1012 hpa. Vento moderado.


----------



## adiabático (20 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

O radar do IM não actualiza desde as 18:50... Engasgou-se!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

Estou a ver que ainda vou atingir a mínima antes da meia noite
Sigo com apenas 29,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2011 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado. Umas pinguitas.  Esta tarde, trovejou e caiu um aguaceiro moderado perto de Moncarapacho.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 25.7ºC
atual: 25.7ºC

A mínima durante a noite não desceu mais dos 26ºC.

Hoje pus um termómetro sem protecção à sombra e tive uma máxima de 40.1ºC, a radiação difusa anda por aí.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 21:00)

adiabático disse:


> O radar do IM não actualiza desde as 18:50... Engasgou-se!



Parece que sim  Mas não me parece haver muita esperança aqui pelos Alentejos... 31.2ºC e 28%.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 21:16)

Depois já ter chegado aos 28,4ºC a temperatura sobe de novo aos 29ºC e vão caindo uma pingas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Ago 2011 às 23:11)

A temperatura aqui está num sobe e desce como há muito não via.
Neste momento 28,7ºC
Máxima - 37,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2011 às 23:33)

O EUCLID vê trovoada a S daqui. 31.8ºC aos saltos como o MeteoAlentejo refere, 25% HR em descida e 1011 hPa com vento fraco a moderado. O ESTOFEX anda muito optimista...


----------



## amando96 (20 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

23.9ºC 89% HR, já caiu algum granizo quando vinha de moncarapacho até são brás.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Aqui por Silves o céu está muito nublado, com o tecto de nuvens muito baixo. A temperatura está nos 23,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com 88% de humidade.

De destacar a zona de instabilidade que está a Sul do Algarve, e cuja deslocação poderá afectar parte da zona do Sotavento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

Já choveu fraco com 31.7ºC e 29% HR neste momento em subida. 1011 hPa depois de já ter estado nos 1010.


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2011 às 00:22)

Chove fraco, a luz já foi abaixo 2 vezes, mas nem se houve trovoada nem se vê clarões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2011 às 00:31)

Boas. Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, muito mammatus, mas nada de trovoada. É assim, ontem esteve um espectáculo, e queria postar as fotografias desse espectáculo, o problema é que acho que são mais de 50, há algum problema de abrir um tópico e postar tudo de uma vez, ou podia ir postando tipo 10 por 2h? Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas. Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, muito mammatus, mas nada de trovoada. É assim, ontem esteve um espectáculo, e queria postar as fotografias desse espectáculo, o problema é que acho que são mais de 50, há algum problema de abrir um tópico e postar tudo de uma vez, ou podia ir postando tipo 10 por 2h? Obrigado



Não há problema em abrires um tópico para colocares as tuas fotos! Abre-o em Fotografia e Video - Portugal. Venham de lá essas fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2011 às 00:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Não há problema em abrires um tópico para colocares as tuas fotos! Abre-o em Fotografia e Video - Portugal. Venham de lá essas fotos!



Sim eu sei onde é, queria era saber se havia problema em postar "o tal albúm" duma vez só. E obrigado


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas. Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, muito mammatus, mas nada de trovoada. É assim, ontem esteve um espectáculo, e queria postar as fotografias desse espectáculo, o problema é que acho que são mais de 50, há algum problema de abrir um tópico e postar tudo de uma vez, ou podia ir postando tipo 10 por 2h? Obrigado



Podes fazer uma selecção das fotos que achares melhores, em vez de publica-las todas, sempre tens menos trabalho


----------



## Geiras (21 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas. Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, muito mammatus, mas nada de trovoada. É assim, ontem esteve um espectáculo, e queria postar as fotografias desse espectáculo, o problema é que acho que são mais de 50, há algum problema de abrir um tópico e postar tudo de uma vez, ou podia ir postando tipo 10 por 2h? Obrigado



Mete só as melhores eheh


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2011 às 00:38)

A ver se amanhã tenho-as prontas, e desculpem o off-topic


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 01:35)

A temperatura começou a fazer uma viagem supersónica por aí abaixo, ainda há 15 minutos tinha 31ºC, já vou com 28.4ºC e 33% HR 

1012 hPa.

Edit: 28.2ºC 
Edit 2: 27.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 01:55)

Começa a cheirar muito a humidade na rua, 24.5ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2011 às 02:12)

Nossa como chove! 

Abrandou mas o satelite vem carragadinho com uma linha de aguaceiros...


----------



## pax_julia (21 Ago 2011 às 02:18)

É incrivel a linha de instabilidade estacionada a este-sudeste aqui de Beja, um enorme aparato electrico com descargas multiplas e muito frequentes nuvem-terra e bem visiveis. Meteoalentejo, as coisas devem estar animadas ai por Serpa. hehe


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 02:22)

Parece que vêm aí célula mas de raspão. 23.2ºC e 63% HR


----------



## Gato Preto (21 Ago 2011 às 02:36)

Boa noite,

Chove com intensidade, venta e relampeja em VN São Bento, Serpa.

A sensação de calor continua bastante intensa.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 02:45)

Há momentos pareceu-me ver um relâmpago a S, não tenho a certeza. 23.0ºC e 65% HR, qualquer das maneiras está a meteocam virada para S agora, apesar de estarem as luzes no caminho.


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2011 às 03:01)

Se esta linha de trovoadas se mantiver toda a noite vamos ter bastante chuva...


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 03:03)

Agreste disse:


> Se esta linha de trovoadas se mantiver toda a noite vamos ter bastante chuva...



Mértola, às 02h (01h UTC) acumulou *5.1 mm*

Amareleja e Alcoutim com *0.2 mm*


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Ago 2011 às 03:09)

A caminho de casa pelas 2:30 em Évora, notei muitos clarões a NE-E... Diria que a zona de Elvas / Estremoz / Campo Maior deve estar a bombar e bem!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 03:52)

Sim, a SE dá para ver raios bem definidos mas está a dirigir-se a Espanha. Acabou de chover fraco, 22.8ºC e 70% HR. Na cam MeteoElvas e na minha dará para ver, apesar de no MeteoElvas ser capaz de ser ver melhor.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 05:03)

Parece que o IM actualizou os avisos mas só para o interior norte e centro, apesar de parecer que as células vêm em rotação agora. Despeço-me com subida de temperatura, 24.3ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada mas de muito curta duração nem chegava a 1 minuto.

Sigo com 23.1ºC e céu nublado e o site do IM está em baixo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Ago 2011 às 13:03)

mais uma noite tropical com alguns aguaceiros que nem acumularam nada!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

Depois de uma noite com temperatura e vento afectadas por uma célula (sim, só ), sem trovoada e sem chuva, apenas bombou na Extremadura, neste momento registo céu nublado meio ameaçador mas que não deve fazer nada, vento fraco a moderado.

25.4ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2011 às 16:46)

Trovoada aqui bem perto de Vendas Novas


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2011 às 17:03)

Já há muito tempo que não via uma trovoada por aqui, está a chover de forma moderada e ouve-se muitos trovões..


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:10)

Trovoada! Finalmente! 25.0ºC, 53%, chuva fraca e belos trovões.  Edit: Granizo! 


Edit 17:14:  Que chuvada de granizo e chuva!!!


----------



## adiabático (21 Ago 2011 às 17:19)

Vem para cá? :d 

Passou há pouco uma primeira célula, uns pingos dd chuva e uma raio a caír bem perto (contei um segundo), que já marchou para Norte... Mas está tudo muito negro para Sul!


----------



## adiabático (21 Ago 2011 às 17:24)

E o vento, Spiderw?

Ainda me voa a tenda!


----------



## adiabático (21 Ago 2011 às 17:27)

Começa a chover em Nisa!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

adiabático disse:


> E o vento, Spiderw?
> 
> Ainda me voa a tenda!



O vento não estava muito forte, estava moderado. Mas foi para Norte sim senhor, aí para esses lados. 

24.5ºc e 65% HR, período de acalmia.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 17:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada! Finalmente! 25.0ºC, 53%, chuva fraca e belos trovões.  Edit: Granizo!
> 
> 
> Edit 17:14:  Que chuvada de granizo e chuva!!!



Confirma-se finalmente !!! Muito bom. Segue para N-Ne, certo?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:33)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Segue para N-Ne, certo?



Sim, parece que sim, Castelo Branco deverá ser premiado com sorte. Esta foi daquelas que se formou mesmo aqui em cima, coisa rara  Agora venham mais.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 17:35)

Aqui estão elas !!!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Ago 2011 às 17:36)

e aqui como sempre nada
máxima 34


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:37)

Parece vir de lá outra de SE mas deve passar por trás de S. Mamede e premiar a Extremadura, de novo. 

Ainda 24.5ºC e 66%.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Ago 2011 às 17:41)

Em Évora sente-se a rugir, mas não sei de onde, se de W-SW ou de E-NE.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece vir de lá outra de SE mas deve passar por trás de S. Mamede e premiar a Extremadura, de novo.
> 
> Ainda 24.5ºC e 66%.



Daqui de cima a escuridão é enorme na direcção de S.Mamede. Ja se ouvem outra vez....até já !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:43)

Grande trovão, este veio de onde?!  Edit: Outro, e é mesmo a trovoada que está em S. Mamede.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 17:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece vir de lá outra de SE mas deve passar por trás de S. Mamede e premiar a Extremadura, de novo.
> 
> Ainda 24.5ºC e 66%.



Está a cair na Pedra Basta, ligaram-me agora mm !!! vai mesmo p S.mamede


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

A temp. continua a descer, 23.7ºC, 66%. Céu nublado, já não se ouve muito bem a  trovoada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 18:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> A temp. continua a descer, 23.7ºC, 66%. Céu nublado, já não se ouve muito bem a  trovoada.



23.9ºC Falei com uma pessoa de Marvão que me diz que está rodeada de trovoada e segue para Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 18:09)

Já chove de novo, moderadamente neste momento, 22.5ºC e 70% HR. Grande trovão de novo!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2011 às 18:16)

Pessoal, ainda não pus as minhas, mas....


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 18:18)

Não consigo encontrar a minha câmara  Mas choveu bem com granizo à mistura de novo e um ou dois bons trovões. Bati a mínima do dia, 22.0ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 18:19)

está bastante escuro para no e pelo que o amigo SpiderVv diz parece que para a região de Castelo Branco ainda não acabou. de facto ainda São visíveis relâmpagos e o barulho dos trovoes é constante .

Edir: um relâmpago bem perto daqui agora mesmo


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 18:24)

Falta 1,1º C para atingir a minima de hoje (22,6ºC) , registada às 7.50h. Temperatura cai a pique depois desta trovoada! Provavelmente ainda recuperará, mas hoje já não teremos uma noite tropical !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

A temperatura por aqui já começa a recuperar lentamente, 22.0ºC e 78% HR, o céu começa a ficar com grandes abertas. Ainda se ouvem alguns roncos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 18:34)

Estação meteorológica de NISA, Portalegre:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1400000003050A?screen_width=1280


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Ago 2011 às 18:40)

aqui 30ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 18:44)

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de apenas *26,4ºC *e a minima foi de *20,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de SSW e 23,9ºC com 78% de humidade, no Sitio das Fontes. 

PS: Já tenho comigo o novo anemómetro para substituir o do Sitio das Fontes, que tem estado avariado! Esta semana a situação ficará regularizada!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

Á minutos:
"De Marvão, olhando para Sto. António das Areias. Os contrastes." de Marilia Rosado Carrilho





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2011 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e frescote. Aguaceiros e trovoada durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
atual: 21.5ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Parece que hoje já dará para ir até à praia. Céu limpo, apenas alguns "restos" a NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2011 às 12:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Parece que hoje já dará para ir até à praia. Céu limpo, apenas alguns "restos" a NE.



Enquanto que por aqui está um dia de Outono/Inverno, céu encoberto, vento brisa e fresca...De vez em quando chuvisca..

Aproveita


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de nublado com abertas. Sigo com 23.4ºC.

Hoje, está o meu blogue em destaque no Sapo Blogs.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2011 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*


Ainda hoje Serpa foi aos 35,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2011 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Ainda hoje Serpa foi aos 35,2ºC



A que horas foi registada essa máxima ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2011 às 18:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*

Não sei , porque só agora cheguei a casa e vi a temperatura!


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2011 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Ainda hoje Serpa foi aos 35,2ºC



Corremos aqui os risco de voltar à cepa torta...
Será escusado da minha parte, provavelmente tecer comentários que não serão aceites...

Amareleja hoje não passou dos 30 (ou quanto muito passou umas décimas não decifráveis  no gráfico do IM )... são 5 graus de diferença... 
Mais os 44 do fim de semana... que obviamente estão inflacionados.

Instalação simples, sem RS e em dias em que a radiação difusa começa a ter um papel relevante... E chegam as máximas inflacionadas. *MeteoAlentejo*, só existe uma forma de ter registos fiáveis, é ter condições de aquisição convenientes. De outra forma andamos aqui ás voltas sempre do mesmo.

Além disso estamos num tópico de seguimento de previsões pelo que sugiro que qualquer discussão em torno desta matéria tenha lugar nos tópicos de seguimento ou, preferencialmente, num tópico inserido nas discussões sobre estações meteorológicas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2011 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*

Mas que saiba hoje não foi um dia de muita radiação difusa.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2011 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mas que saiba hoje não foi um dia de muita radiação difusa.



Luz em céus encobertos

Não existe virtualmente qualquer radiação solar directa debaixo de um céu encoberto por nuvens, pelo que toda a luz presente nestas circunstâncias é de tipo difuso. O fluxo de luz não está muito dependente do comprimento de onda pelo facto das gotículas das nuvens serem maiores que o comprimento de onda da luz e despersarem todas as cores de forma sensivelmente igual. A luz passa através das nuvens translúcidas de modo semelhante ao do vidro congelado. A sua intensidade vai de cerca de 1/6 da luz directa (para as nuvens relativamente finas) até próximo de 1/1000 da luz directa (para as nuvens de tempestade muito espessas).

http://wikienergia.com/~edp/index.php?title=Radiação_solar_difusa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*

mas esta tarde nem esteve nublado!
está céu limpo


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Ago 2011 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2011*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas esta tarde nem esteve nublado!
> está céu limpo



Então é radiação solar. Ou cão ou gato


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 19:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Não há problema em abrires um tópico para colocares as tuas fotos! Abre-o em Fotografia e Video - Portugal. Venham de lá essas fotos!



Aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

Ontem:



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> e aqui como sempre nada
> máxima 34



COTR de Serpa = 35,1 ºC

Dia 19:



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Máxima em Serpa hoje - 44,3ºC



COTR de Serpa = 40,6 ºC

*A discussão sobre os registos do Meteoalentejo têm tópico específico:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteoalentejo-5551.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
atual: 22.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2011 às 23:12)

Este verão, aqui no Alto Alentejo, tivemos isto muitos dias:






Fonte: pics from the office *Mathieu Neuforge*

Precipitation falling from *Alto Cumulus *clouds and evaporating long before reaching anywhere near the ground. This kind of precipitation is called *Virga*. These jellyfish looking clouds were photographed while cruising at FL370 from Luxembourg to Lisbon in A320 CS-TNI.


----------



## amando96 (23 Ago 2011 às 01:37)

Mínima ontem de 18.4ºC pelas 06:00, agora já vou em 18.9ºC

E ante-ontem acumulei 0.5mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2011 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
atual: 25.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2011 às 22:02)

Por cá céu pouco nublado a limpo e vento fraco com algumas rajadas. 1016 hPa. A temperatura apresenta-se em descida rápida, 18.9ºC e 56% HR, com mínima de hoje de 17.0ºC pelas 0h.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

Continua a temperatura a descer, com 17.9ºC agora e 64% HR. Cabeço de Mouro em S. Mamede situada aos 680m regista 13.4ºC!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2011 às 23:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continua a temperatura a descer, com 17.9ºC agora e 64% HR. Cabeço de Mouro em S. Mamede situada aos 680m regista 13.4ºC!



Estás fresco tu

No local da EM mais próxima estão 19.2ºC, e aqui está um pouco desagradável, pois estão "muito" vento e é fresco.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

Está a ficar fresco sim! Estou a 0.2ºC de quebrar a mínima de hoje, 17.2ºC e 69% HR. 12.7ºC em Cabeço de Mouro.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2011 às 04:03)

Já tive 14.6ºC mas está em fase de aumento agora com 15ºC  Já sabia bem uma noite destas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já tive 14.6ºC mas está em fase de aumento agora com 15ºC  Já sabia bem uma noite destas.



Bruxo tu aldrabaste isso tudo 

Por aqui está um óptimo dia, tirando algum momento de maior intensidade do vento, que já tem sido habitual.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2011 às 16:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bruxo tu aldrabaste isso tudo
> 
> Por aqui está um óptimo dia, tirando algum momento de maior intensidade do vento, que já tem sido habitual.



 Não aldrabei nada, tive mínima de 14.1ºC.

30.9ºC e 21% HR neste momento com vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de SW.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
atual: 25.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2011 às 22:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não aldrabei nada, tive mínima de 14.1ºC.
> 
> 30.9ºC e 21% HR neste momento com vento fraco.



Eu sei que não

Por aqui o vento já não marca presença, porém parece que a noite será fresca, tal como a anterior.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Ago 2011 às 15:32)

Boas

Está um dia quentinho, mas muito ventoso. Avistam-se estratos e/ou cúmulos a Norte/NO. A água marítima está fresquinha, 20ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

Dia ventoso por aqui também, 26.9ºC com 44% HR e céu maioritariamente nublado. 1012 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2011 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bastante ventoso durante a tarde.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
atual: 22.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Ago 2011 às 11:43)

em Serpa já chuviscou


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Ago 2011 às 13:26)

Depois de uma manhã de chuvisco, neste momento céu pouco nublado e 29,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> em Serpa já chuviscou



Chuviscou com céu limpo ?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Ago 2011 às 15:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chuviscou com céu limpo ?



Deve ter sido da mini frente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2011 às 15:22)

Manhã e início de tarde com períodos de muito nublado. Hoje o vento parece ser mais calmo, mas está mais fresco devido aos momentos em que o Sol é coberto. Neste momento céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Ago 2011 às 15:24)

sim a manhã foi completamente o oposto da tarde


----------



## amando96 (26 Ago 2011 às 17:18)

Mínima de 16.5ºC, penso que chuviscou um pouco, mas nem chegou para acumular nada nem molhar o chão...

Céu esteve muito nublado até às 16:00 sensívelmente, e agora está pouco nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2011 às 19:11)

Por cá também chuviscou de manhã. 25.8ºC e 25% HR neste momento com vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Ago 2011 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Por cá tivemos uma máxima de *32,1ºC* e uma minima de *15,5ºC.*. O céu esteve muito nublado durante a manhã, até uma linha paralela ao litoral, do interior até Lagoa sensivelmente. Junto ao mar o sol brilhou quase sempre. Durante a tarde o céu limpou e a temperatura subiu.

O vento esteve fraco a moderado durante a tarde e vindo de W. Neste momento sigo com vento fraco de N (finalmente já tenho novamente dados da velocidade do vento, como referi há pouco no tópico relativo à Estação das Fontes).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 13:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo de manhã, neste momento, está nublado e com ar de convectividade a sul. Sigo com 25.4ºC.


----------



## amando96 (27 Ago 2011 às 14:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo de manhã, neste momento, está nublado e com ar de convectividade a sul. Sigo com 25.4ºC.



Por aqui o mesmo, mínima de 17.5ºC às 03:00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2011 às 21:14)

Por Degracia Cimeira, mínima de 9,8 ºC na última madrugada.

Mesmo assim a máxima ultrapassou largamente os 30 ºC.

Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo durante a manhã, esteve temporiamente nublado no início da tarde.

Máxima: 27.9ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 21.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2011 às 03:04)

A sensação térmica começa a ser bem baixa! Com humidades baixas e temperaturas amenas mas vento algo frio. Vento fraco, 19.1ºC e 41% HR. 1015 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,8 ºC (15h49) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

(Apenas para efeitos estatísticos: Máxima de 35,1 ºC dia 20)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,4 ºC (dia 17, às 07h18).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2011 às 22:01)

Por cá 22.3ºC em descida e 42% HR. Céu limpo e 1016 hPa. Preparado para a mudança.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Ago 2011 às 22:03)

Neste momento 25,1ºC.
Máxima - 36,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2011 às 22:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 28.4ºC
mínima: 15.7ºC
atual: 22.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Boas

Dia muito agradável. Ao início da tarde vi "coisas" no céu que pareciam "rastos de evaporação". Posto algumas fotos "da coisa":















Alguém pode confirmar do que seja?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Ago 2011 às 22:54)

em Serpa também apareceram esta tarde


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

Por cá, céu limpo com 29.2ºC e 13% HR.  Noite fria e de inversão térmica com mínima de 12.1ºC, mínima mais fria deste mês.


----------



## actioman (29 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia muito agradável. Ao início da tarde vi "coisas" no céu que pareciam "rastos de evaporação". Posto algumas fotos "da coisa":
> 
> Alguém pode confirmar do que seja?





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> em Serpa também apareceram esta tarde



Há uns dias atrás o Gerofil colocou um post acerca do fenómeno:



Gerofil disse:


> Este verão, aqui no Alto Alentejo, tivemos isto muitos dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andam desatentos... 

Não é evaporação é mesmo precipitação,mas não chega ao solo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
atual: 24.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2011 às 21:26)

actioman disse:


> Há uns dias atrás o Gerofil colocou um post acerca do fenómeno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não, não ando desatento, até porque visitei o site da fonte da foto. Eu por acaso também não descartei a hipótese de ser virga, mas houve um caso em que à medida que o tempo ia passando a nuvem ficava maior, daí eu pensar ser evaporação, mas se em Serpa também esteve assim, devia ser mesmo virga, porque lá não há mar para se ver assim "tanta evaporação". Obrigado actioman


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2011 às 21:48)

Promete ser outra noite fria hoje. Mínima de 12.1ºC e máxima de 30.2ºC. Portalegre/Cidade com 11.2ºC e 29.8ºC comparativamente.

Neste momento apresentam-se no céu algumas nuvens altas, pressão nos 1014 hPa que tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia. 21.5ºC e 52% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 13,5 e os 31,5 ºC. Neste momento 22,5 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2011 às 22:33)

Temperatura em descida relativamente rápida tal como nos outros dias, 20.3ºC, 58% HR, preparado para a depressão.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 04:00)

Por aqui me despeço com 14.8ºC e 87% HR. Impressionante como a EMA principal de Portalegre tem apenas *33%*!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 12:59)

Serpa já vai nos 28,9ºC o que leva muitas pessoas a não acreditar que vai chover


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2011 às 13:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Serpa já vai nos 28,9ºC o que leva muitas pessoas a não acreditar que vai chover



Hoje não chove por esses lados


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 13:13)

sim cá só deve chover amanhã, mas as pessoas vêm um dia de sol hoje e não acreditam que chove amanhã enfim...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2011 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia tem estado com o céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de SW, e a temperatura está nos 27,7ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.

De realçar a minima desta noite, que foi de apenas *10,7ºC*. Bem fresquinho para Agosto!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 14:45)

já se vêm uma nuvens no horizonte
a temperatura é de 33,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 17:37)

Céu com nuvens dispersas e maioritariamente nublado com 26.2ºC e 44% de HR. 1012 hPa e vento moderado com rajadas de WSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2011 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC
atual: 21.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Ago 2011 às 22:57)

máxima - 34,8ºC
agora - 22,4ºC
já se nota o ar diferente, mais húmido.
a humidade já está nos 45%


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2011 às 23:12)

Por cá o céu já se vai apresentando mais nublado, 19.9ºC e 76% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2011 às 23:18)

Por aqui os extremos foram:
*Tmáx: 30,0ºC*
*Tmin: 10,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: 46,7km/h

Neste momento, sigo com 20,7ºC e 84% de humidade, com vento fraco de W.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (16h04) 

Ontem, dia 29:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (16h44)
Temperatura mínima = 13,7 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 29).


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos:
*27.9ºC*
*14.0ºC*

Neste momento 19.5ºC e 81%.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Ago 2011 às 06:41)

Já chove em Serpa


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 11:29)

Por aqui o dia amanheceu nublado mas neste momento já está limpo embora não deva ser por muito tempo dado que depois do inicio da tarde deve voltar as nuvens !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2011 às 12:30)

Boas, por aqui, continua o céu nublado com abertas. Caiu um aguaceiro de manhã que molhou o chão, mas não acumulou nada. Sigo com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Bom dia! 

Então, ninguém viu o halo? Consigo vê-lo há mais de hora e meia..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Ago 2011 às 15:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Então, ninguém viu o halo? Consigo vê-lo há mais de hora e meia..



Esta a vista sim senhor!!!  
Eu vi o halo solar. estava bem intenso pelas 13 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 16:19)

Boa tarde.
Aqui céu maioritariamente nublado com 23.9ºC e 43% HR. O vento apresenta-se variável, moderado e constante com rajadas. A pressão tem vindo a descer pela noite, 1008 hPa. Há muito tempo que não tinha temps. baixas por esta hora


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2011 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e vento fraco de sudoeste.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
atual: 20.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 20:22)

Aqui o dia começa a refrescar com o vento mais fraco mas ainda algo moderado. Pressão aos saltos entre os 1007 e os 1008 hPa, 20.6ºC e 65% HR. O aviso do Estofex parece prometer.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2011 às 20:24)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Silves o dia esteve calmo, com o céu parcialmente nublado durante grande parte do dia, e neste momento está muito nublado, com alguns cumulus e estratocumulus a marcar a sua presença. Quanto a chuva, ainda não pingou nada. De acordo com os modelos e radar, só deverá chegar alguma coisa durante a madrugada e manhã. 

A máxima de hoje foi de *25,5ºC* e a minima foi de *19,1ºC*. 

Neste momento, sigo com 21,2ºC, 85% de humidade e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## amando96 (31 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

por cá pingou de manhã mas nem acumulei nada, por agora 19.6ºC.

Tirei umas fotos ao halo, mas não ficaram grande coisa, aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Ago 2011 às 20:40)

Aqui chiveu ao início da manhã.
Durante o resto do dia o céu esteve com periodos céu muito nublado e agora está muito nublado (a preparar para chuva)
Máxima 32,7ºC
Agora 23,8ºC


----------



## Stormm (31 Ago 2011 às 20:50)

Boas, dia de céu nublado e algum vento de Sudoeste.
Bom estou a ver que vamos ter festa, chuva forte e ocorrencia de trovoada! olhando aqui para o sat24, no meu ponto de vista ainda não vejo grande avanço no que toca ás células 
talvez só se comecem a formar durante a noite, espero eu!


----------



## rfilipeg (31 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, dia de céu nublado e algum vento de Sudoeste.
> Bom estou a ver que vamos ter festa, chuva forte e ocorrencia de trovoada! olhando aqui para o sat24, no meu ponto de vista ainda não vejo grande avanço no que toca ás células
> talvez só se comecem a formar durante a noite, espero eu!



Oxalá que se formem e que venham para o norte também!
Estou ansioso por uma noitada de trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 21:21)

Está a chover e nem notei  18.4ºC e 74% HR, a pressão está nos 1009 hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

Por aquilo que estou a ver esta linha de instabilidade que está entrando em Portugal nada tem a ver com a linha forte instabilidade que deverá causar precipitação nas próximas horas em Portugal.
Aliás esta primeira linha de instabilidade deverá estar quase a acabar .... e tem causando apenas precipitação fraca a moderada ...
...........
Por outro lado olhando ao Sat24 parece estar a cresce uma linha células a sudoeste de Sagres e que evoluirá para Noroeste causando forte precipitação entre Sines e Leiria na faixa litoral !!
Pelo menos é o que tento ler no Sat24 ...

Por isso neste momento espero uma melhoria de cerca de 2 horas antes de 
começar a crescer as células de verdadeira instabilidade !!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (14h47) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (07h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Alguma chuva ao início da manhã. Céu nublado e tempo seco no restante dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 29).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

amando96 disse:


> por cá pingou de manhã mas nem acumulei nada, por agora 19.6ºC.
> 
> Tirei umas fotos ao halo, mas não ficaram grande coisa, aqui.



Tiveste sorte, conseguiste-o apanhar todo numa só foto... Vou ver se ficou algo de jeito, talvez hoje ainda poste alguma(s).

Boas fotos


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:19)

Aqui por Silves já chove.
Ainda fraco...mas já se sente aquele belo cheiro a terra molhada.


----------



## amando96 (31 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tiveste sorte, conseguiste-o apanhar todo numa só foto... Vou ver se ficou algo de jeito, talvez hoje ainda poste alguma(s).
> 
> Boas fotos



obrigado 

Tive que usar um adaptador de wide angle, daí estar meio desfocado e cores malucas nos lados, se fosse mesmo lente seria bem melhor, quando a carteira deixar 

Humidade nos 95%, está mesmo a querer chover, cheira a chuva, já deve estar a chover nas proximidades.



			
				estofex disse:
			
		

> A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal mainly for tornadoes and excessive rain.



 parece que vai ser interessante.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:29)

E agora que a noite promete, lá estão os radares do IM a falhar!
O de Loulé já não actualiza desde as 18h40 UTC... a intensidade de precipitação não está com a actualização dos 10 minutos...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

Já pinga
e aumenta a intensidade


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

Boas fotos pessoal


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2011 às 22:44)

ecobcg disse:


> E agora que a noite promete, lá estão os radares do IM a falhar!



Não há crise  

Algumas alternativas:

WunderMap

Radar de precipitación: España

Também podes carregar este KMZ do Eumetsat no Google Earth ...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Já pinga










Radar de precipitación: Extremadura


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Por cá 18.1ºC estáveis, já não chove. 81% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Não há crise
> 
> Algumas alternativas:
> 
> ...



Obrigado!
Não sei porquê, mas esqueço-me sempre que também tenho esses nos favoritos...só que nunca os utilizo!

Entretanto, os primeiros 0,2mm de hoje já estão registados no Sitio das Fontes. Sigo com 20,6ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## cardu (31 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

boas,,,, na sexta feira vou até campo Maior à festa das flores....

Já sei que amanhã vai estar um péssimo tempo, mas e na sexta feira à tarde será que vai chover muito para aquela região??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

Boas! Por aqui já chove, chove há uns 5/10  minutos, começou a fazer barulho, agora é fraca a intensidade. Noite com chuva, sem chuva, trovoadas, como será? (Albufeira)


----------



## Stormm (31 Ago 2011 às 23:47)

Já cheira a chuva! tudo calmo por enquanto mas já se sente "ela" a aproximar-se!
Vamos lá ver!!!

Condições actuais:

Céu  nublado
20ºc 
Vento 8km/h Sul
Humidade: 94%


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2011 às 23:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos do halo:



Muito bom 

Um autêntico "Milagre de Fátima"


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 00:12)

Estremoz: chuva fraca desde as 23h00 ...

Outro radar: MeteoGroup

As linhas de precipitação seguem a direcção nordeste, mas a intensidade é relativamente baixa. Temos agora uma nova linha de precipitação a entrar entre Setúbal e Sines ...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2011 às 00:16)

Bem olhando novamente aos modelos parece que no litoral Norte e Centro já choveu o que tinha a chover e que o frontal aí foi bem fraquinho. 
Contudo parece que a tarde de amanhã trará bastantes aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas nessa zona ...

Na minha zona parece que o frontal será o mais interessante ..
Olhando pela ultima vez aos modelos aquela célula que se formou deverá ficar estacionada ali no mar nas proximas horas apanhando um pouco o litoral entre Setubal e Sines, e depois ao inicio da manhã avança pelo sul adentro ...
No frontal o Interior alentejo (abaixo da linha de Évora) e o Algarve deverá ser o mais atingido pelo frontal.
O pós frontal deverá ser de aguaceiros fortes e generalizados com trovoadas ...

PS: Parece que a Extremadura espanhola e em especial a Andaluzia Ocidental serão as mais afectadas com maior probabilidade de chuva forte e trovoadas ...

Para mim é uma boa noite e até amanhã ....


----------



## IúriMenau (1 Set 2011 às 00:20)

Boas
Por aqui já se sente que a chuva se está a aproximar.
Esta tarde sentiu-se uma pequena descida da temperatura e a nebulosidade
intensificou-se a partir da tarde. 

Condições actuais:.
Temperatura: 21ºC
Vento: 11 Km/h
Estado: Parcialmente Nublado


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 00:27)

*Tópico de seguimento para Setembro:*

Hoje já é dia 1 e já está aberto o tópico de seguimento de Setembro:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-setembro-2011-a-5981.html


----------

